# Dieting commences for Juniors 2010 UKBFF Portsmouth



## ScottCP

Right guys my name Scott for those that dont know me, i havn't posted alot on this site but have read and browsed it for years, anyway il cut to the chase..

On the 14th of November my cut will begin on the count down to compete at the Portsmouth show were i will be up there competing as a junior. Over the last couple of months ive had glandular fever and as a result have lost a fair bit of weight, but alas i am pushing on and starting the cut as planned.

Training history; ive trained hard for the last 4 years more if you include cardio sessions and dieting down from a fat teen in my younger days.

Currently (for the last 2 years) have been faced with problems with my lower spine, this rules out squatting, deadlifting, SLDL, rowing etc. but ive learnt to work around this. Will go under the knief for it evenchually but i want to get the april show out the way and see from there.

Stats; 5,8ft

17.7 stone, heaviest 18.9

19 inch arms

30 inch quads

50 inch chest

18 inch calves

Thats pritty much it, gear wise im on a cruise at the moment 250mg testc ew, this will be the norm till feb when, tren and test with be introduced at 300mg and 500mg respectivly.

Have used way to much gear in the past but these days i stick to tried and tested and dont go over 1g a week.. well rarely anyway :innocent: .

Im going to try and work out how to stick some photos up.... any questions ask away, i hope the next 22 weeks go by in a flash and i can stuff my face again haha!


----------



## carbsnwhey

Good luck Dude, I have subscribed


----------



## ScottCP

And me at my heaviest of just under 19stone looking ermm..fat!










And this was me dieted down 19 months or so ago.


----------



## ScottCP

carbsnwhey said:


> Good luck Dude, I have subscribed


Thanks buddy!


----------



## ares1

good luck with this mate.


----------



## GHS

Looking massive mate 

Will be following this closely.


----------



## LittleChris

Less of the cheesbugers this time eh bud :lol:


----------



## Rick89

Looking good fella, good luck with the diet and prep!!


----------



## hilly

looking large fella will be following with interest


----------



## BD009

And the fun begins, hahaaha. Will take pleasure in stuffing my face full of Ronald Mcdonald's whilst your eating ur rice cakes and fish! haha.

Catch you soon mate!


----------



## Biggerdave

Best of luck mate, Pompey is an awesome show you will love it

Dave


----------



## daniel.m

good luck scott, ill keep checking in to see how u get on mate


----------



## laurie g

good luck mate you look like a right unit for a whipper snapper you will do pretty well i reckon


----------



## XJPX

all the best scott  , this will be a good thread im looking forward to it


----------



## ScottCP

Thanks for the comments guys, since i last cut down i think relistically ive put on about 2 stone maybe more of muscle, so now its just a question of dieting down and seening what i am left with.


----------



## ScottCP

Fridays Leg sesh:-

Leg extensions;

((wu) warm up)

20 reps

20 reps

20 reps

Leg Press;

(7 sets)

20 reps 160kg wu

15 reps 240kg wu

15 reps 340kg

15 reps 420kg

15 reps 460kg

12 reps 520kg

12 reps 560kg

12 reps 560kg

8+2 reps 560kg

Front Squat smith;

(4 sets)

15 reps 60kg

15 reps 80kg

15 reps 80kg

20 reps 60kg

Laying hamstring Curls;

(6 sets)

15 reps 40kg

15 reps 50kg

12 reps 60kg

10 reps 70kg

10 reps 75kg

12+3 reps 40kg

* were i put + it basically meens i rest pause it for 10secs.

Standing Hamstring curls;

(3 sets)

15 reps 30kg

15 reps 30kg

10+5 reps 30kg

Leg extensions;

(4 sets with static hold 2sec at top)

15 reps stack

15 reps stack

20 reps Half stack

20 reps Half stack

Standing calfs;

(5 sets)

15 reps a a set not sure on the weight just heavy and hard.

Was a good session really, legs always been a strong point.


----------



## WRT

Looking huge mate, you look taller than 5 foot 8 though.


----------



## ScottCP

Sat, Chest sesh;

Flat Bench Press;

(4 working sets)

20 reps 60kg wu

15 reps 100kg

10 reps 120kg

8 reps 140kg

12 reps 100kg

Incline Bench Press;

(4 sets)

12 reps 80kg

11+1 reps 100kg

9+3 reps 100kg

8+2+2 reps 90kg

DB Flat;

(3 sets)

10 reps 40kg

10 reps 40kg

10 reps 40kg

DB flys;

(4 sets)

15 reps 25kg

12 reps 25kg

15 reps 20kg

15 reps 20kg

Bicep curls ez;

(3 sets)

12 reps 50kg

12 reps 50kg

12 reps 50kg

Next training tomorrow, will be back day.


----------



## ScottCP

WRT said:


> Looking huge mate, you look taller than 5 foot 8 though.


Might be half inch taller mate, im about 173/4 cm. Would like to be fcuking taller though!:laugh:


----------



## Jwhiley1

Good luck Scott, Will be following this closely!! Hope training is good! Jack


----------



## ScottCP

Jwhiley1 said:


> Good luck Scott, Will be following this closely!! Hope training is good! Jack


Hello bud, hope uni lifes going well for you and your on top of your training and partying of course!


----------



## BigDom86

will be following. some impressive weights your putting up!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Too many sets IMO

What weight you planning to come in at, 14st?

Good luck


----------



## miles2345

WRT said:


> Looking huge mate, you look taller than 5 foot 8 though.


stand him next to someone 5 10 and it may be more apparent :thumb:

good luck by the way!


----------



## ScottCP

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Too many sets IMO
> 
> What weight you planning to come in at, 14st?
> 
> Good luck


I believe i respond best to high reps high/volume training, on paper it looks alot but really its only the first 2 excersises that i use at the building blocks as such.

Yer hopeing for around 14stone on stage but really il do what need to be done to get the condition needed if it meens coming in lighter so be it mate.


----------



## ScottCP

miles2345 said:


> stand him next to someone 5 10 and it may be more apparent :thumb:
> 
> good luck by the way!


Was at the Hercules bud, you looked very v. sharp on stage, deserved win.


----------



## ScottCP

People seem to like photos and journals are good with photos in them, so heres a clothed out of the gym shot taken sitting after my shift with my doorman mate. Hes 22 stone 6,1 untrained and im 18+ in that photo at 5,8.

Just put a bit of a perspective on things.


----------



## BigDom86

big fooker arent u


----------



## ScottCP

BigDom86 said:


> big fooker arent u


Bloated oxy'd up fcuker in that photo mate :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Which is which? :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

LittleChris said:


> Which is which? :lol:


If you look closely im the bird in the background..


----------



## BD009

Hows the diet looking at the moment mate ...  still on 6 double cheeseburger or have u cut it to 4? :lol:


----------



## ares1

RobZombie said:


> If you look closely im the bird in the background..


Nice pigtails...


----------



## ScottCP

BD009 said:


> Hows the diet looking at the moment mate ...  still on 6 double cheeseburger or have u cut it to 4? :lol:


Diet is still resemembling your mum mate, ie. fcuking dirty :thumb:

On a serious point, have cut back on alot of [email protected] the last two months, taperd down carbs slightly and watched the sat fats a bit more closely.


----------



## ScottCP

CarbWhore said:


> Nice pigtails...


Was a School Disco Theme night, involving most of the staff dressing like sluts lol.


----------



## Jacko89

Sweet!! Just found this mate and have sub'd. Will be following closely....bring it on buddy!!!!!


----------



## RACK

Just spotted this, all the best with the prep mate


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Sweet!! Just found this mate and have sub'd. Will be following closely....bring it on buddy!!!!!


This is were competive rivalry and mind games come into play.. today i shot 5g of tren base, 7g of test and 30IU's of fast acting slin.. you should do the same :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

Back sesh this morning;

6 sets of 12 reps lat pull downs ranging from 70-110kg.

6 sets single arm DB rows 45kg 15,15,15,12,12,12.

4 sets seated cable row to stomache. (unsure on weigh, but light and focusing on contraction)

Lat pullovers & straight arm push downs super settes 3 sets of each.

Back workouts are always ****e with me im limited to so very few excersises, i just hope once dieted down my back isnt to far behind in development compared to the rest of me.


----------



## Jacko89

RobZombie said:


> This is were competive rivalry and mind games come into play.. today i shot 5g of tren base, 7g of test and 30IU's of fast acting slin.. you should do the same :lol:


Pffft is that all my doses are double that and i neck 200mg of naps every hour on the hour 24/7


----------



## Rick89

Looking big mate, all the best with diet and prep!


----------



## ScottCP

Rick89 said:


> Looking big mate, all the best with diet and prep!


Cheers mate!


----------



## BD009

Will be back in a couple of weeks to see how much size you've lost....... :tongue:

And u can see how much size i've lost...... :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

BD009 said:


> Will be back in a couple of weeks to see how much size you've lost....... :tongue:
> 
> And u can see how much size i've lost...... :lol:


Yes mate you can come train with my skinny self at the end of the month, i might atchually make you feel better about the sorry state your bodys in haha!


----------



## BD009

RobZombie said:


> Yes mate you can come train with my skinny self at the end of the month, i might atchually make you feel better about the sorry state your bodys in haha!


Hahaha, true 

Well, considering yesterday was my first workout in over a week...... not good. Getting back to it now tho! Infact, im off for a BACK WORKOUT...... not sure if you know what that is.... :lol: look forward to seeing the changes mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## ScottCP

Diet has started as of today, time to get this ball rolling...


----------



## Jacko89

Good luck mate, let it begin!!


----------



## Littleluke

Just popped on here and seen your thread. Good luck mate.. You're carrying a fair wack of bodyfat at the moment but once you lean up I imagin you have a good amount of muscle.. Quads look nice and full mate, very thick. I think it's just bodyfat but do you suffer atall from gyno mate?

Luke


----------



## ScottCP

Littleluke said:


> Just popped on here and seen your thread. Good luck mate.. You're carrying a fair wack of bodyfat at the moment but once you lean up I imagin you have a good amount of muscle.. Quads look nice and full mate, very thick. I think it's just bodyfat but do you suffer atall from gyno mate?
> 
> Luke


Indeed mate thats why ive given myself 23 week of dieting to come down into shape just have to see were i am left at the end of it all.

Regarding the gyno i have a bit, but once dieted down its not nearly as visable so i am just going to let it slide for now.. such is life.


----------



## ScottCP

Sunday 15th November weight: 17.7 stone.


----------



## BD009

Will be back in essex this friday For the weekend, will have to sort a workout!


----------



## Mikey40

just read thru this - good luck with it mate. good shape to ya - looking forward to following this. is that hercules gym in your pics ?


----------



## ScottCP

BD009 said:


> Will be back in essex this friday For the weekend, will have to sort a workout!


Koosty, will get a workout in and a maccy d's... oh wait :cursing: .


----------



## ScottCP

Mikey40 said:


> just read thru this - good luck with it mate. good shape to ya - looking forward to following this. is that hercules gym in your pics ?


I train at Hercules in Essex colchester, yes mate, you ever down there?


----------



## BD009

Hahaha, hahaha, i'll buy u a diet coke.... lol. Catch u then mate.


----------



## ScottCP

Trained shoulders tonight; Shoulders:-

DB seated shoulder press;

(5 working sets)

20 reps 15kg wu

15 reps 22.5kg wu

15 reps 30kg

12 reps 40kg

10 reps 45kg

8 reps 45kg

12 reps 30kg

Smith front press;

(5 working sets)

15 reps 50kg wu

15 reps 80kg

12 reps 90kg

12 reps 100kg

12 reps 110kg

10+2 reps 90kg

Standing behind the neck press;

(4 sets)

15 reps 30kg

15 reps 40kg

15 reps 45kg

15 reps 45kg

Side laterals & front raises super-setted;

(4 sets

15 reps each excersise 15kg

15 reps each excersise 15kg

15 reps each excersise 13kg

15 reps each excersise 10kg

Ok workout felt quite drained really, was neither here nor there.


----------



## Mikey40

RobZombie said:


> I train at Hercules in Essex colchester, yes mate, you ever down there?


nah mate, I'm down the A12 in Romford, so it's a lil far to get to regularly but heard some great things about it - might do a day trip one day  - proper inspiring place and all that :thumbup1:


----------



## BD009

Ok workout felt quite drained really, was neither here nor there.



> Come on u lazy c^nt, dont be a pussy!!!!! I want to see u in the top 5 at the british at least!


----------



## ScottCP

Mikey40 said:


> nah mate, I'm down the A12 in Romford, so it's a lil far to get to regularly but heard some great things about it - might do a day trip one day  - proper inspiring place and all that :thumbup1:


Its a awesome gym to train at mate, pop down for the odd session sometimes!


----------



## ScottCP

BD009 said:


> Ok workout felt quite drained really, was neither here nor there.


----------



## BD009

Exactly! 

should be back around 2ish mate- im starting boxing tonight so shoulders will be ****ed for a good few days, will still have a workout tho mate as you need pushing!!! 

Im thinking i'll be spewing tonight! the gyms situated bang in the middle of ferrier estate (AKA the most notorious estate in london!) ..... hopefully will leave with no holes in my chest.... :death:


----------



## ScottCP

Good stuff will give you a ring midday-ish tomorrow.

And i would be inclined to check under the gloves for knuckle dusters lmao.

Catch you tomorrow mate.


----------



## GHS

RobZombie said:


> Good stuff will give you a ring midday-ish tomorrow.
> 
> And i would be inclined to check* under the gloves for knuckle dusters lmao.*
> 
> Catch you tomorrow mate.


 Good little trick on the doors that is


----------



## ScottCP

GHS said:


> Good little trick on the doors that is


Sod that mate, i just walk over to said person p1ssing about in venue and let a good protein fart out.. soon sends them heading for the door lol.


----------



## GHS

RobZombie said:


> Sod that mate, i just walk over to said person p1ssing about in venue and let a good protein fart out.. soon sends them heading for the door lol.


 :lol:

Mind you I bet not a lot of people argue when you tell them to leave.


----------



## BD009

RobZombie said:


> Good stuff will give you a ring midday-ish tomorrow.
> 
> And i would be inclined to check under the gloves for knuckle dusters lmao.
> 
> Catch you tomorrow mate.


Mate, im more concerned about actually getting to the place, let alone f*cking boxing,pmsl.

Ctch u then dude!


----------



## Jacko89

*Ive got to fcuking qualify first * :lol:

This is soooo true....see if i can stop that :thumb:


----------



## BD009

looks like you've got a bit of rivalry mate!

Train hard, win easy!!


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> *Ive got to fcuking qualify first * :lol:
> 
> This is soooo true....see if i can stop that :thumb:


I wish you the best for luck.

*fcuker. :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

Ok so i am into my diet a bit more now, well day 5 infact, i think cutting is quite easy to be honest, ive already lost a fair bit of water in the last couple of days and i am looking better for it.


----------



## ScottCP

Got a training session in last night with mr BD009 (Dan), chest session, dropped a bit in strength since ive started cruising with test at 250mg ew as well as the drop in cals but im still getting 140kg out on bench for i think 6 reps last night.


----------



## BD009

I counted 5...


----------



## ScottCP

BD009 said:


> I counted 5...


You know you can use your other hand to count up past 5 mate :innocent:


----------



## ScottCP

Anyway thats first week of dieting done and dusted.

Naughties of the week consisted of;

1/4 duck pancakes with hoysin sauce.

1 pack pork scratchings.

1 medium sugar popcorn

Side plate fo chips with a chicken from nandos.

I wouldnt normally eat that much crap when i am cutting but just slippping myself into the dieting nice and easily.

Having said that i lost 6lbs this week going from 17.7 to 17.1.


----------



## ScottCP

Sunday 22nd November 17.1 stone. drop of 6lbs.

(alot of which is probly water, i rember last time i cut the drop in weight was drematic first 2-3 weeks)


----------



## XJPX

RobZombie said:


> Ok so i am into my diet a bit more now, well day 5 infact, i think cutting is quite easy to be honest, ive already lost a fair bit of water in the last couple of days and i am looking better for it.


lol u say tht now...ur only a few days into it lol!! u wait til uv been at it a few months n ur mind starts to **** wid u n then say this haha :thumb:


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> lol u say tht now...ur only a few days into it lol!! u wait til uv been at it a few months n ur mind starts to **** wid u n then say this haha :thumb:


Lol mate, ive done the whole show prep diet cutting thing befor found it quite easy then to,was ment to get up on stage that time round but ended up moving to egypt with the then misses at the time (5-6 weeks out from show) so it took a back seat.

The hard part for me will be keeping muscle size while dieting, i loose weight very easily so its going to be a question of making sure i dont over diet.


----------



## hilly

have you got some1 helping with prep mate?


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> have you got some1 helping with prep mate?


I dont want help mate, im going to do most of it by myself, i think i have enough knowledge on things to bring myself in.

I train at hercules (Scott Hortons Gym) he will give me any help needed in the last 4-6 weeks as the gear/diet changes up a fair bit, and he will sure as hell be keeping an eye on me threw out.

But in genral no, going to be following my own diet and own gear protacall mate and ultimatly calling my own shots this time round.


----------



## Littleluke

Rob mate..

You said you were 5- 6 weeks out from a show.. Nothing is easy about dieting mate and you will no-way be saying it come a few weeks out from a show.. You have NO IDEA mate lol..


----------



## hilly

RobZombie said:


> I dont want help mate, im going to do most of it by myself, i think i have enough knowledge on things to bring myself in.
> 
> I train at hercules (Scott Hortons Gym) he will give me any help needed in the last 4-6 weeks as the gear/diet changes up a fair bit, and he will sure as hell be keeping an eye on me threw out.
> 
> But in genral no, going to be following my own diet and own gear protacall mate and ultimatly calling my own shots this time round.


thats good mate as getting to the 5/6 week mark is the easy part IMO its from then any advice you can get is worth it IMO of course


----------



## ScottCP

Littleluke said:


> Rob mate..
> 
> You said you were 5- 6 weeks out from a show.. Nothing is easy about dieting mate and you will no-way be saying it come a few weeks out from a show.. You have NO IDEA mate lol..


I beg to differ, dieting is easy its just a mind set. I cant coment on the last week of show prep as havnt been there yet but what i do know is the last cut i did i dieted for over 7 months and lost 2-3lbs every week and it was not hard just a change of metality. For me personally (as bodybuilding as you know is so person persific) dieting come easily enough and is no more challenging than bulking.

Not trying to be all blasè about it, but its just the way I view it.

*.... then again i could be eatting my words at the start of April, and if thats the case i am going to look like a pr1ck and have to apoligues repeatedly LOL!


----------



## Ak_88

Hows it all going fatty?


----------



## ScottCP

Ak_88 said:


> Hows it all going fatty?


All is good you c0ck :laugh:

Just getting my head around all this cutting malarky again.. hows your training going mate?


----------



## Jacko89

Im going to be doing my prep myself too buddy up until that last 6 weeks probably. Got a good mate that's competed before a few times and i know a few guys that have also competed that will help me out. Carb up is confusing me atm but i have lots of time to learn.

Loving this competitivness, im in it to win it mate :thumb:


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Im going to be doing my prep myself too buddy up until that last 6 weeks probably. Got a good mate that's competed before a few times and i know a few guys that have also competed that will help me out. Carb up is confusing me atm but i have lots of time to learn.
> 
> Loving this competitivness, im in it to win it mate :thumb:


Its the last week that i am going to seak help with, lots of differant choises to make that week, i may just say sod it depleat myself for 3 days then load up for 2 days of **** feeding myself and hope for the best lol.

Deffinatly mate got to be in it to win it other wise theres no point in gettin up there, all i know is there are going to be bigger guys than me and you up there so we both have to nail that condition.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

run a trial depletion, then carb up judging how you look in the mirror with clean GI sources.

take note of your weight, see how much water you add and then you'll make less of a hash of it by guessing things closer to the show.

just adding in crap is a sure fire way of not knowing what is going to work and not having any idea what it is thats making the changes


----------



## ScottCP

Incredible Bulk said:


> run a trial depletion, then carb up judging how you look in the mirror with clean GI sources.
> 
> take note of your weight, see how much water you add and then you'll make less of a hash of it by guessing things closer to the show.
> 
> just adding in crap is a sure fire way of not knowing what is going to work and not having any idea what it is thats making the changes


Thanks bud had planned on doing somthing simler, the sh1t loading comment was more of a tongue in cheek comment directed at Jacko lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i used applie pie filling/jam/peanut butter and butter flapjack on show day lol

junk does have its place... but only when you know how you react to it


----------



## ScottCP

Incredible Bulk said:


> i used applie pie filling/jam/peanut butter and butter flapjack on show day lol
> 
> junk does have its place... but only when you know how you react to it


Was it a 3 day carb up going from slow to fast digesting as the days went on bud?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yup


----------



## Jacko89

It's all about the condition mate!


----------



## AB1990

Good luck mate, are you going to post up a typical days diet?

I just find it interesting, i know every person is different but i like to see different approachs as i hope to compete in a year or two before i turn 21. Thanks


----------



## ScottCP

AB1990 said:


> Good luck mate, are you going to post up a typical days diet?
> 
> I just find it interesting, i know every person is different but i like to see different approachs as i hope to compete in a year or two before i turn 21. Thanks


Hi mate typical day is;

60g oats 50g whey protien

250g Chicken 2 slices wholemeal bread or basmati rice

50g sunflower seeds & some sort of fish

Train

60g oats 70g whey protien 1 bannana or 300mls OJ.

250g Chicken or simler of Steak. Potatoes or basmati rice. Loads of green veg.

650g Cottage cheese & 10g flax/fish oils.

This will change but at the moment thats my genral intake.


----------



## Littleluke

Just off to the gym so can't make a big post.. Your diet is lacking fats mate.


----------



## daniel.m

Alrite scott, seems like you;re in the groove with the dieting.

650grams cottage cheese? That must be a chore to eat

Have you changed your training in any way since starting the dieting, or are you still keeping it heavy and lots of sets?


----------



## ScottCP

Littleluke said:


> Just off to the gym so can't make a big post.. Your diet is lacking fats mate.


Getting in about 90g-120g of healthy fats a day mate, what would u suggest mate.

*sunflower seeds 30g fats

*flax 10g fats

*fish 25-40g fats

*Steak eod 20-30g fats (when i dont have steak i put 4 eggs in diet on that day)

*Olive oil in the rice 10g fats


----------



## ScottCP

daniel.m said:


> Alrite scott, seems like you;re in the groove with the dieting.
> 
> 650grams cottage cheese? That must be a chore to eat
> 
> Have you changed your training in any way since starting the dieting, or are you still keeping it heavy and lots of sets?


I just wade my way threw the cottage cheese over 1-2 hours pottering on the net or watching tv just befor bed really. Probly drop it to 350g of cottage cheese as the diet goes on then evenchually fase out the dairy as for me it makes me hold alot of water.

Im training the same way at the moment, but ive droped gear so i am only crusing and almost halfed my cal intake so i am going to have to reduce the weights other wise il just end up getting injured. Almost fcuked myself over shoulder DB pressing today.


----------



## skinnyjoe313

just found you journal, good stuff

good luck with the prep show mate

all the best

Joe


----------



## Ak_88

RobZombie said:


> All is good you c0ck :laugh:
> 
> Just getting my head around all this cutting malarky again.. hows your training going mate?


Woops, forgot to come back here 

It's going pretty well atm mate. Lower back is giving me a little grief but i'd expect nothing less after re-introducing squats & deads to my routine. Hoping it's a conditioning issue but may have to back track if it keeps at it.

Currently trying to push through the fatty barrier at the moment, closing in on 220 and feeling like i'm 2,200 :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

skinnyjoe313 said:


> just found you journal, good stuff
> 
> good luck with the prep show mate
> 
> all the best
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe!


----------



## ScottCP

Ak_88 said:


> Woops, forgot to come back here
> 
> It's going pretty well atm mate. Lower back is giving me a little grief but i'd expect nothing less after re-introducing squats & deads to my routine. Hoping it's a conditioning issue but may have to back track if it keeps at it.
> 
> Currently trying to push through the fatty barrier at the moment, closing in on 220 and feeling like i'm 2,200 :lol:


Ahh wish i could fooking squat and deadlift, i miss those  . Go nice and light for a few weeks mate, build yourself back up on thoses excersises slowly.

You may feel like a fat fck, but for me its the first time in 15 months i began to feel normal-ish lol!


----------



## ScottCP

Diets going well, i am refeeding every 4th day at the moment as to be fair i am dropping weight to fast for my liking, stepping on the scale tomorrow for end of week 2 probly see another 4lb + loss.


----------



## ScottCP

Couple of crap cam shots, will update with proper camera shots first or second week of Dec.


----------



## GHS

Deffo a big unit mate.

Will be good to see you stripped down for the show.


----------



## EDG301

Yeah in that little thong..... you going for pink or purple mate , pmsl :lol:

You settling into diet o.k?


----------



## ScottCP

I think il go for a nice dark red lol.

Diet ive 90% setteld into now, weights coming off very easy but its bound to at this stage.. just going to enjoy it till it starts slowing up.


----------



## Rick89

Looking big mate, will look really good come show day.


----------



## ScottCP

Rick89 said:


> Looking big mate, will look really good come show day.


Your looking big in your avvy to mate, same age as me arnt you (20)? Competing this coming year?


----------



## EDG301

I cant f&cking believe that!!!! just checked the ukbff website and its true!

Im gunna have to give it a miss, already made plans and going to stick to them,and exams r around that time so think i'd be pretty screwed.... plus i know u want to win it so i'll let u have this one! pmsl

Go smash it bro!


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> I cant f&cking believe that!!!! just checked the ukbff website and its true!
> 
> Im gunna have to give it a miss, already made plans and going to stick to them,and exams r around that time so think i'd be pretty screwed.... plus i know u want to win it so i'll let u have this one! pmsl
> 
> Go smash it bro!


I ashumed u would pussy out what with the want to be the next big thing in boxing lol. Its so kind of you to consider, letting me win by not showing up haha.

Deffo want to book a holiday after my show, im thinking end of May probly for my 21st. Egypt/Spain/Cyprus somthing like that will sort somthing solid out in Jan/feb time.


----------



## EDG301

keep me in the know mate as my 21st is around same time so a holiday will be called for!

I'll be showing up to support dont u worry! just not in the best condition,lol. 

LOL, i've just joined the local sports center- mainly for swimming- the db's go up to a massive 20kg..... pmsl.... oh dear- havent touched a weight since training with you..... will start strength training when back for xmas- u know if the boxing is still going next door to hercules?


----------



## ScottCP

Will do bro.. and 20kg's dont think you were lifting much more than that anyway haha!!

Boxing/mma theme is going to sorted out by the new years i believe, il start doing a bit then to for cardio more than anything else.


----------



## Rick89

RobZombie said:


> Your looking big in your avvy to mate, same age as me arnt you (20)? Competing this coming year?


I am considering it mate, althoug money is tight at the minute (work for myself!), and am just about affording the training,eating and gear for steady gains while giving my family a decent enough lifestyle.

Basically Im only just getting by unfortunately, if business picks up in the new year may consider it, as I cant focus 100 percent on it at the moment.


----------



## ScottCP

Thats fair enough Rick, end of the day its a hobby and family come first you just have to work with what funds allow.


----------



## Jacko89

Hows it going scott?


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Hows it going scott?


All good mate, grinding away, dont like the fact i am loosing weight (size??) very fast this time round so had to up my clean cals slightly and chuck in 2 re-feed/very high carb days a week.

Abs out by xmas. :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

all is looking gd mate, id go egypt on hol, then u can get some of their cidoteston for the brits  , bring me back sum too plz haha x


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> all is looking gd mate, id go egypt on hol, then u can get some of their cidoteston for the brits  , bring me back sum too plz haha x


I lived in Egypt for 5 months last year mate, i still have some stock left of cido from what i brought back last december :laugh:. Defo will pop over to egypt some point next year, places like Dahab are second to none for relaxing, cheap gear and amazing diving.


----------



## XJPX

RobZombie said:


> I lived in Egypt for 5 months last year mate, i still have some stock left of cido from what i brought back last december :laugh:. Defo will pop over to egypt some point next year, places like Dahab are second to none for relaxing, cheap gear and amazing diving.


haha fair enuff, i went to sharm befor brits this year, but the pharmacies in naama bay where trying soo god damn hard to sell me stuff i jus cudnt be assed with the risk of buying fakes. going back next year tho so ul hav to fill me in on the decent pharmacies to visit  . where abouts did u live there?


----------



## ScottCP

I lived in Cairo, but the ex also had a family home in Dahab near the coast so could get away with having long weekends away from the hussle and bussle. I picked most of my cido up in Cairo, i saw very few fakes in the cities big pharmacies.

Need any help with cheap places to stay in Dahab (45min taxi way from sharm) let me know as my ex is manager of a small hotel and can do good rates, plus knows the area really well.


----------



## XJPX

tht wud b awesome mate, i was just looking at hotels in dahab now...just need somewhere nice, quality food and somewhere i can stil train cos will go for two weeks lol befor i start comp prep. im going skiing in bulgaria over xmas as well, just looking at bulgarian pharmacies, from wat iv read its all over the counter there too  lol


----------



## ScottCP

http://www.seaviewdahab.com/ its the hotel my ex runs.. its a modest type place but nice for a quite get away (plus can probly get u some sort of discount), they are also in the process of building a small gym there up and running by June i believe. Anyway mail me nearer the time if you need any help with Egypt (dahab inparticular).

Bulgaria will be awesome, plus your right although Egypt has probly the cheapest test in the world i believe Bulgaria has a wider range of goodies you can stock up on at still relitivly good prices.


----------



## sweepdog

hey bud,you got some good mass really impressed what sort of diet you got when you're bulking cause i need help on gaing some good mass


----------



## nothing2fear

Hello mate; just come across your journal; as other have said, looking big! Subscribed.


----------



## EDG301

sweepdog said:


> hey bud,you got some good mass really impressed what sort of diet you got when you're bulking cause i need help on gaing some good mass


Dont ask......   - mainly mc donalds and jaffa cakes ..... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

sweepdog said:


> hey bud,you got some good mass really impressed what sort of diet you got when you're bulking cause i need help on gaing some good mass


EDG3 is telling the truth *hangs head in shame. Ive always been one for the dirty bulks, get alot from healthy cals chicken, rice, oats, eggs, nuts, beef, pasta in 4 meals a day and the rest is whatever i like thats dense in cals.

No real structure to my bulking just get the clean foods in then whatever else i fancey is chucked in with it.


----------



## ScottCP

nothing2fear said:


> Hello mate; just come across your journal; as other have said, looking big! Subscribed.


Cheers mate!


----------



## ScottCP

Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Latest..Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Weighed in today as know i wont be about tomorrow morning, a 3lb loss this week.


----------



## Rick89

Looks like everything going well, around what weight do you think you will come in at on stage?


----------



## ScottCP

13.7-14stone i think mate, but at the end of the day its how you look so i will go to the weight needed to look the best.


----------



## Rick89

Yeah, I realise weight means nothing onstage just curious as to around what weight you are looking at.


----------



## EDG301

Hows training going bro? 13.7 is a good weight to compete at, especially at 5'9". Considering i was only a mere 11 stone 2lb in july- and probably still could of shifted around half a stone more.

Keep your eye on the prize mate, Trust me, it will all be worth the hard graft!


----------



## ScottCP

Training is so-so, not really pushing myself to hard, due to being only in cruise mode gear wise would probly fcuk myself up if i did.

Todays Chest session;

Flat Bench Press;

(5 working sets)

15 reps 60kg wu

10 reps 100kg

10 reps 100kg

10 reps 100kg

10 reps 100kg

8+2 reps 100kg

Incline Bench Press;

(5 sets)

10 reps 80kg

10 reps 80kg

10 reps 80kg

8+2 reps 80kg

8 reps 80kg

DB Flys;

(5 sets)

12 reps 25kg

12 reps 25kg

12 reps 20kg

10 reps 20kg

10 reps 20kg

Cable from the floor flys;

(3 sets)

15 reps 20kg (eh - each hand)

15 reps 20kg

15 reps 15kg

Skull Crushers ez;

(4 sets)

15 reps 40kg

15 reps 40kg

12 reps 40kg

12 reps 40kg


----------



## BigDom86

any update pics?


----------



## ScottCP

This coming Sunday mate. Want to shift 4 more lbs this week.

Not great putting photos up at the moment really.. im loosing weight but shape and lines are yet to come threw so just looking smaller.


----------



## EDG301

RobZombie said:


> Training is so-so, *not really pushing myself to hard, due to being only in cruise mode gear wise would probly fcuk myself up if i did.*


Excuses excuses...


----------



## ScottCP

Right here are a few updated shots taken today, no pump at 16.6/7 stone 5,9.





































Happy enough with how the first month of dieting has gone.


----------



## Jacko89

Good effort mate, doing well.

Your very wide!

Nothing to panic about though :lol: :whistling: :lol:

:rockon:


----------



## LittleChris

Jacko89 said:


> Good effort mate, doing well.
> 
> Your very wide!
> 
> Nothing to panic about though :lol: :whistling: :lol:
> 
> :rockon:


Can't hide behind the screen forever buddy.

Good stuff Scott :beer:


----------



## Jacko89

LittleChris said:


> Can't hide behind the screen forever buddy.
> 
> Good stuff Scott :beer:


 Forever isn't long mate!


----------



## hilly

you look good mate, i think cutting early like you have done is a good idea. i would try and keep it as slow as possible mate to make sure skin tightens up nicely.

I made this mistake last year


----------



## BigDom86

looking good mate


----------



## EDG301

Its coming along mate- looking alot leaner! And ur back doesnt look too bad considering you never work it


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Good effort mate, doing well.
> 
> Your very wide!
> 
> Nothing to panic about though :lol: :whistling: :lol:
> 
> :rockon:


Yer width is there for me mate, just hope i have the thickness once dieted down!


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> you look good mate, i think cutting early like you have done is a good idea. i would try and keep it as slow as possible mate to make sure skin tightens up nicely.
> 
> I made this mistake last year


Deffinatly mate, last time i did a show prep dry run threw cut it was 6 months of cutting but i started off from a huge bf% even after those 6 months i still had loose skin.

This time round is slow and steady, want to come in looking full and not flat like you see so many jouniors/first timers do.


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Its coming along mate- looking alot leaner! And ur back doesnt look too bad considering you never work it


Yer its coming along, (too easy at the moment) just waiting for things to slow up and cravings to kick in.


----------



## ScottCP

Thanks for all the positive comments so far guys!

** Just got in from working red carpet sercurity at some Xfactor Essex tribute to some Oli bloke thats in it at the moment. It was all rather naff.. One thing i did find funny was how small Simon Cowl is, standing next to him he must be 5,5 and has the body of a small child lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looking in good nick mate, a good base to cut down from

keep it up


----------



## ScottCP

Incredible Bulk said:


> looking in good nick mate, a good base to cut down from
> 
> keep it up


Ta mate, take it you will be watching the Portsmouth show seeing as your only a stones throw away? Il be up for a MT/UK-M meet after the show or during the interval if i dont feel to ****ty.


----------



## ScottCP

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Lastest..Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Another 4lbs loss diet is really easy at the moment, just hope im not loosing to much muscle with it.


----------



## hrfc

nice1 mate good progress there. well aslong as your maintaining strength on your lifts you shouldnt be loosing much muscle, its easy to worry too much about loosing muscle mass,its a rite mind fcuk!

:thumb:


----------



## EDG301

Still 'EASY' is it......? :laugh:


----------



## XJPX

no reason u shud be loosing muscle bro, u have the fat to loose...everything ur doing is controlled and aimed at loosing soley fat so thats what ul be dropping at this stage, so i wudnt worry about tht....just worry about condition condition condition....its wat will win it for u being crazy feckin shredded


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RobZombie said:


> Ta mate, take it you will be watching the Portsmouth show seeing as your only a stones throw away? Il be up for a MT/UK-M meet after the show or during the interval if i dont feel to ****ty.


hey bud, i'll be front and center mate, i love the south coast show and it will be good to meet up with members again :thumb:

Hopefully tinytom will be setting up a UKM section again


----------



## Jacko89

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey bud, i'll be front and center mate, i love the south coast show and it will be good to meet up with members again :thumb:
> 
> Hopefully tinytom will be setting up a UKM section again


I'm up for the meet up too mate! Lets get hassling TT :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

hrfc said:


> nice1 mate good progress there. well aslong as your maintaining strength on your lifts you shouldnt be loosing much muscle, its easy to worry too much about loosing muscle mass,its a rite mind fcuk!
> 
> :thumb:


Dont say that mate lol!.. i always loose a good 20% of strength the first couple of months of cutting.


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Still 'EASY' is it......? :laugh:


Still easy :lol: but for how much longer :whistling:


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> no reason u shud be loosing muscle bro, u have the fat to loose...everything ur doing is controlled and aimed at loosing soley fat so thats what ul be dropping at this stage, so i wudnt worry about tht....just worry about condition condition condition....its wat will win it for u being crazy feckin shredded


Your quite right mate, just the whole dieting and only running a cruise dose of gear deffinatly is making me feel flat and fat.

Condition, like you at the brits this year is what i aim to bring mate.


----------



## ScottCP

Re-feeded up the past 36 hours, mix of kfc, pizza and alot of stuff from the bakery. Have a cold that i want rid of, so training hasnt been 100% but doing what i can.

Glad i started this cut early and didnt wait till the 1st of Jan, has taken me a fair while to settle into the dieting this time round.


----------



## Littleluke

RobZombie said:


> Re-feeded up the past 36 hours, mix of kfc, pizza and alot of stuff from the bakery. Have a cold that i want rid of, so training hasnt been 100% but doing what i can.
> 
> Glad i started this cut early and didnt wait till the 1st of Jan, has taken me a fair while to settle into the dieting this time round.


Should you be "re-feeding" on such sh!t? Why not have decent cals.. If you're dieting then you'd appreciate more oats, maybe some self made flapjacks etc!


----------



## Littleluke

To be fair, you have a long time to diet though so I can see why you'd re-feed on shyte!


----------



## XJPX

i think luke is right mate, try to tone down the junk in the refeed, stil have some junk, but id try get sum good stuff in ther first until ur much leaner, then once ur lean ur body will then like the junk as a refeed....will mine did neways


----------



## Jacko89

I think you should keep eating the junk...it suits you mate :lol:

it obviously works for you :whistling:


----------



## ScottCP

Littleluke said:


> Should you be "re-feeding" on such sh!t? Why not have decent cals.. If you're dieting then you'd appreciate more oats, maybe some self made flapjacks etc!


I personally dont think at this stage 18 weeks out the results will be remotely tangable come show day wether i clean refeed or junk refeed.

I like to clean things up as i go along to be honest, at this stage my refeeds will be cheat days and allow me to have a social life at the same time.


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> I think you should keep eating the junk...it suits you mate :lol:
> 
> it obviously works for you :whistling:


4lb's loss every week since i started im not going to worry about junk re-feeding for now


----------



## Incredible Bulk

At 18 weeks out it doesnt really matter a toss lmao

"ohhhhh noooooooooooooooooo" 

***** please 

Enjoy the refeed


----------



## ScottCP

Incredible Bulk said:


> At 18 weeks out it doesnt really matter a toss lmao
> 
> "ohhhhh noooooooooooooooooo"
> 
> ***** please
> 
> Enjoy the refeed


LMAO:lol:


----------



## XJPX

RobZombie said:


> I personally dont think at this stage 18 weeks out the results will be remotely tangable come show day wether i clean refeed or junk refeed.
> 
> I like to clean things up as i go along to be honest, at this stage my refeeds will be cheat days and allow me to have a social life at the same time.


i think this needs re thinkin mate if ur goal is to be as conditioned as possible, y do u mention junk food and socail life in the same sentence as if they are even correlated :s ...y do u need maccy ds to hav fun? lol


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> At 18 weeks out it doesnt really matter a toss lmao
> 
> "ohhhhh noooooooooooooooooo"
> 
> ***** please
> 
> Enjoy the refeed


lol u say 18 weeks like its a long time :s .... v deluded approach in my opinion, 18 weeks out dnt matter if ur cumin into the prep at 12 percent.....but scott isnt!! not being a nob here jus trying to giv sum decent advice


----------



## EDG301

XJPX said:


> i think this needs re thinkin mate if ur goal is to be as conditioned as possible, y do u mention junk food and socail life in the same sentence as if they are even correlated :s ...y do u need maccy ds to hav fun? lol


Its because all his friends work at maccy d's , lmfao- :lol: amount of times his been in there- there pretty much bestest buddies 

Is this a much needed kick up the back side scott mate ? :whistling:



Enjoy ur prep b!tch!


----------



## hilly

EDG301 said:


> Its because all his friends work at maccy d's , lmfao- :lol: amount of times his been in there- there pretty much bestest buddies
> 
> Is this a much needed kick up the back side scott mate ? :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy ur prep b!tch!


LMAO


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> lol u say 18 weeks like its a long time :s .... v deluded approach in my opinion, 18 weeks out dnt matter if ur cumin into the prep at 12 percent.....but scott isnt!! not being a nob here jus trying to giv sum decent advice


I thought he said cheat meal...not cheat day.

even so, a cheat meal at 18 weeks out will not matter.

I fail to see how i'm very deluded but we could have our wires crossed.

In 12 weeks i was able to shed 60lbs, sure i wasnt ripped but an additional 4 weeks i would of been... hell, given 18 weeks i would of been Skeletor from HE-MAN :lol:

18 weeks out, one day out of the week isnt going to make the sky fall.

at 16 weeks out i'd cut the cheats out for a few weeks and then place them back in at the end of the week for one meal at the end of the day.

i'm no prep expert, we both learn off the same guy remember :tongue:

But at over 18 weeks out i personally fail to see how one day can change the end result as long as its not an all out food fest that bleeds into the next day and the next.


----------



## jonno

This is going to be interesting, seeing the results in the April show. Can`t wait for this one. Looking around it seems everyone is homing in on the South coast show.

:thumbup1:


----------



## ScottCP

Incredible Bulk said:


> I thought he said cheat meal...not cheat day.
> 
> even so, a cheat meal at 18 weeks out will not matter.
> 
> I fail to see how i'm very deluded but we could have our wires crossed.
> 
> In 12 weeks i was able to shed 60lbs, sure i wasnt ripped but an additional 4 weeks i would of been... hell, given 18 weeks i would of been Skeletor from HE-MAN :lol:
> 
> 18 weeks out, one day out of the week isnt going to make the sky fall.
> 
> at 16 weeks out i'd cut the cheats out for a few weeks and then place them back in at the end of the week for one meal at the end of the day.
> 
> i'm no prep expert, we both learn off the same guy remember :tongue:
> 
> But at over 18 weeks out i personally fail to see how one day can change the end result as long as its not an all out food fest that bleeds into the next day and the next.


Thats my train of thought on the matter to, i know my body very well and have cut 3 times befor.

I come in fast when my diet is nailed, ive tailored my diet to suit me. Il keep having my junk refeeds until weekly weight loss slows but at the moment a 4lbs a week drop i am going to keep them in.

I dont need to have **** food to enjoy myself Jordan, but it is nice to endulge in a takeaway and half a bottle of red wine once a week with the misses on the sofa.

5000cals of junk or 5000cals of complex carbs once a week will not make any differance here or there at this point.

Lastly i will come in shredded, there is no one way to skin a cat. This is my way, my journal documenting how i do things. But ALL comments are welcome and also taken on board so people dont think i am being ingnorant about it.


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Its because all his friends work at maccy d's , lmfao- :lol: amount of times his been in there- there pretty much bestest buddies
> 
> Is this a much needed kick up the back side scott mate ? :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy ur prep b!tch!


Lol fcuk off Dan you skinny cnut:lol:


----------



## Jacko89

I think its probably best with your genetics if you have 6 out of the 7 days as cheats and then 1 clean day.....this is your way to skin a cat :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> I think its probably best with your genetics if you have 6 out of the 7 days as cheats and then 1 clean day.....this is your way to skin a cat :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks for the good advise mate il try it and report my findings:laugh: :whistling:


----------



## Jacko89

Sweet!! if the results are good mate ill join you with it. Lol.

In all seriousness though mate, your doing well so far. Can't wait for you to turn around and write that its NOT EASY anymore though lol.

How are you looking since losing some of the fat?


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Sweet!! if the results are good mate ill join you with it. Lol.
> 
> In all seriousness though mate, your doing well so far. Can't wait for you to turn around and write that its NOT EASY anymore though lol.
> 
> How are you looking since losing some of the fat?


Last 4-6 weeks i think il start turning round and saying its not easy lol.

Look better each day really mate so its all coming together. Feeling MUCH better to dispite being on fcuk all gear till Feb.


----------



## Jacko89

When are you starting your cardio? And are you going to pst your cutting cycle up?


----------



## ScottCP

Cardio well start when weight loss slows really mate, so no idea on that one!

Cycle will start on Monday 25th Jan giving me 12 weeks to the lead up.

Test Cyp weeks 1-12 500mg

Tren E weeks 1-12 300mg

Winny tabs weeks 6-10 50mg 10-12 100mg

Clen weeks 9-12 120mcg

Thats it, i was going to complicate it but have been told not to so this is what i am optign for.


----------



## Jacko89

Yeh thats cool mate. I was told not to complicate it but surely as long as you understand what you are doing and when then its not complicated? lol


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Yeh thats cool mate. I was told not to complicate it but surely as long as you understand what you are doing and when then its not complicated? lol


Yes and no lol! When you look at my cycle tren e and test c are both long acting gear (supposed to hold more water with the long ester) so many switch up to prop, mast, tren ace for the final 4-6 weeks.

Ive been told not to do this and if ive dieted correctly, the water i hold will make me look full and wont hinder any detail.

Im following advise from someone that has walked the walk in bodybuilding and i am going to go with what he says rather than whats spouted about on the net.


----------



## Littleluke

RobZombie said:


> Cardio well start when weight loss slows really mate, so no idea on that one!
> 
> Cycle will start on Monday 25th Jan giving me 12 weeks to the lead up.
> 
> Test Cyp weeks 1-12 500mg
> 
> Tren E weeks 1-12 300mg
> 
> Winny tabs weeks 6-10 50mg 10-12 100mg
> 
> Clen weeks 9-12 120mcg
> 
> Thats it, i was going to complicate it but have been told not to so this is what i am optign for.


Towards the end of you prep you should switch to fast acting gear mate.. Tren/Mast/Prop is a typical 3 week out cycle. Things like Tren and masteron are excellent when you BF is low as they do make noticeable changes.. Masteron hardened me up considerably and tren has good fat burning properties by raising you body temp.. Quite uncomfortable but useful in shifting the final few pounds..


----------



## ScottCP

Luke have been told its not needed by my prep guy, thats the way i would have done it to from the reading i have done but i am just going to do as he says to be honest hes been around bodybuilding more years than ive been alive.


----------



## Littleluke

RobZombie said:


> Luke have been told its not needed by my prep guy, thats the way i would have done it to from the reading i have done but i am just going to do as he says to be honest hes been around bodybuilding more years than ive been alive.


Well we shall see.. It's the final product which will speak for itself.

Keep it up mate.


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> I thought he said cheat meal...not cheat day.
> 
> even so, a cheat meal at 18 weeks out will not matter.
> 
> I fail to see how i'm very deluded but we could have our wires crossed.
> 
> In 12 weeks i was able to shed 60lbs, sure i wasnt ripped but an additional 4 weeks i would of been... hell, given 18 weeks i would of been Skeletor from HE-MAN :lol:
> 
> 18 weeks out, one day out of the week isnt going to make the sky fall.
> 
> at 16 weeks out i'd cut the cheats out for a few weeks and then place them back in at the end of the week for one meal at the end of the day.
> 
> i'm no prep expert, we both learn off the same guy remember :tongue:
> 
> But at over 18 weeks out i personally fail to see how one day can change the end result as long as its not an all out food fest that bleeds into the next day and the next.


but he didnt...he said cheat *day*...and because of that i believe condoning that appraoch is very deluded....why do you think 18 weeks is a long time :s ..im so confused lol!! a lot of guys in decent shape now will take 16 weeks to bring themselves in so as to not have to make drastic changes at the end to drop bodyfat. Hilly is taking 20 weeks to bring himself in so as to preserve as much muscle and come in mega shreddedddd...

I beleive at the current condition scott is in...one full day of eating like that will certainly have a negative impact....plus whats the need??? a full meal is enough to kick metabolism up the ass and replenish glycogen stores.

again dnt mean to sound like a nob Scott cos i want u to win cos u proper supported me at the brits but in all seriousness u can eat sh!t all day everyday again once uv dun ur comp...tidy it up a bit now and u will see better changes in ur physique mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'm all for debate and learning but one thing that ****es me off is being called deluded for having a point fo view. Say that i'm wrong in YOUR opinion by all means, i'm always open to changing my stance but being calling people deluded...not such a nice touch to what is a conversation between 'friends'.

Jordan, the guys's been losing 4lbs a week, this IMO is a great rate of progress even bordering on 'too much too fast' in relation to retaining muscle mass.

IMO, at 18+ weeks out a cheat meal will suffice to replace glycogen stores but if he wants to kick back and relax a bit for a day... as i said, as long as its not a food fest, i see no issue so far out.

If he see's the weight loss slow, i'm sure he will clean things up futher.

Fcking hell, i hope he doesnt say he had xmas dinner in here next week.....

18 weeks is a looooong time for me as both of my preps have been 13 and 12 weeks respectivley...

4.5 months can reap a lot of changes.


----------



## EDG301

Personally Scott- i think you should just be boring, like the c^nt u are and eat fish and rice cakes....... pmsl-

Come on now guys, lets not get are handbags out!


----------



## XJPX

Your right deluded isn't an appropriate word at all, I'm sorry for that...re reading my posts I wasn't very polite. I agree that 4 pounds a week is a great weight loss...but IMO if it was me...I wouldn't have full cheat days...I by all means would have refeed days consisting of a lot more carbs + fats...but these would come from clean sources as I wouldn't be comfortable eating junk befor I could at least see my abs ( again not a criticism to anyone cos I know ur working hard scott )


----------



## Incredible Bulk

agreed, cleaner sources are much preferred... 

all good mate


----------



## Guest

A few guys like weeman do cheat days seems to work for them its very individual.

Personally i have been dieting for over a month for my next show end of April as i want to bring it in very slow and to gain muscle tissue as i lose body fat.

Good luck mate, follow what your coach says 100%.


----------



## ScottCP

Didnt quite meen to spark such a debate, but its nice to know everyone in this thread is atleast trying to help me out and offer there voice of reason.



XJPX said:


> Your right deluded isn't an appropriate word at all, I'm sorry for that...re reading my posts I wasn't very polite. I agree that 4 pounds a week is a great weight loss...but IMO if it was me...I wouldn't have full cheat days...I by all means would have refeed days consisting of a lot more carbs + fats...but these would come from clean sources as I wouldn't be comfortable eating junk befor I could at least see my abs ( again not a criticism to anyone cos I know ur working hard scott )


Mate what differance do you possible feel clean refeeding on carbs+fats is going to do over a junk refeed. The way i see it total cals being the same, there would be no profound differance, both will genrate gylcogen reserves being replenished and both will give MR a kick up the ****.

Like you say 4lbs is a good weight loss a week.. i could loose more but i fear some muscle would be lost with it. Nothing negative seems to be coming out of me having a cheat day a week for the moment.

Anyway we have flogged this enough i think, il keep the cheat days in for now, and start to clean up more to cheat meals/afternoons as weight loss slows.


----------



## ScottCP

Con said:


> A few guys like weeman do cheat days seems to work for them its very individual.
> 
> Personally i have been dieting for over a month for my next show end of April as i want to bring it in very slow and to gain muscle tissue as i lose body fat.
> 
> Good luck mate, follow what your coach says 100%.


Very individual it seems and i do think it works for me.

Good luck with your show to mate, look forwards to the photos you will no dout be chucking up!


----------



## XJPX

RobZombie said:


> Didnt quite meen to spark such a debate, but its nice to know everyone in this thread is atleast trying to help me out and offer there voice of reason.
> 
> Mate what differance do you possible feel clean refeeding on carbs+fats is going to do over a junk refeed. The way i see it total cals being the same, there would be no profound differance, both will genrate gylcogen reserves being replenished and both will give MR a kick up the ****.
> 
> Like you say 4lbs is a good weight loss a week.. i could loose more but i fear some muscle would be lost with it. Nothing negative seems to be coming out of me having a cheat day a week for the moment.
> 
> Anyway we have flogged this enough i think, il keep the cheat days in for now, and start to clean up more to cheat meals/afternoons as weight loss slows.


just in the same way that eating clean in general prevents excess fat storage...lower GI carbs...less insulin response...less fat storage...i know u will say a calorie is a calorie but if u eat 5000cals from sugar, and i eat 5000cals from sweet spud and quinoa i know who will get a lot fatter  .... anywhooo ur right its been flogged enough and as always wish u the very best mate  , wanna c u on the british stage in 2010


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> just in the same way that eating clean in general prevents excess fat storage...lower GI carbs...less insulin response...less fat storage...i know u will say a calorie is a calorie but if u eat 5000cals from sugar, and i eat 5000cals from sweet spud and quinoa i know who will get a lot fatter  .... anywhooo ur right its been flogged enough and as always wish u the very best mate  , wanna c u on the british stage in 2010


I agree with you buddy, some times advice falls on deaf ears

If you are going to have a whole day to refeed make it a clean refeed look at Skip (the american prep guy) he has his guys doing an all day refeed with as many carbs and protein while restraining fat as wanted. But if you just want to eat **** you may aswell make it one meal or a 2 hour period like i had when i dieted. I still was able to put over 5k of calories into my self in those 2 hours:whistling:


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> just in the same way that eating clean in general prevents excess fat storage...lower GI carbs...less insulin response...less fat storage...i know u will say a calorie is a calorie but if u eat 5000cals from sugar, and i eat 5000cals from sweet spud and quinoa i know who will get a lot fatter  .... anywhooo ur right its been flogged enough and as always wish u the very best mate  , wanna c u on the british stage in 2010


Point taken, but still not sure how much real of a differance it would make in the scheme of things.

Thanks mate, onwards to the South Coast and if all goes to plan the Brits will follow suit.


----------



## hilly

I agree witn jordan and con here mate.

Just to mention from my experiences i used full day refeeds of **** when i dieted earlier this year and i really struggled to loose fat around my lower abs. I lost at a good rate like you were and that wasnt a problem but personally i feel the massive insulin spike i was creating during the day was making my body more inclined to store fat on that day and i believe this was the cause for that stubborn lower ab fat to be so bloody stubborn.

This is just theory but it is something i will not be again  .

Regarding the course it looks good. On this board it is very popular to switch to fast acting gear but if you read a few American boards its not uncommon for guys to run test e right upto the show and some deca also  .


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> I agree witn jordan and con here mate.
> 
> Just to mention from my experiences i used full day refeeds of **** when i dieted earlier this year and i really struggled to loose fat around my lower abs. I lost at a good rate like you were and that wasnt a problem but personally i feel the massive insulin spike i was creating during the day was making my body more inclined to store fat on that day and i believe this was the cause for that stubborn lower ab fat to be so bloody stubborn.
> 
> This is just theory but it is something i will not be again  .
> 
> Regarding the course it looks good. On this board it is very popular to switch to fast acting gear but if you read a few American boards its not uncommon for guys to run test e right upto the show and some deca also  .


ye iv read that a lot on american boards aswell keeping in the long acting, even right uptil the wed of a sat show but just increasing arimidex in that final week.


----------



## ScottCP

Thats what ive been told to, will be switching from 1mg adex eod to 1.25mg ed letro for the last 3 weeks.

As for the insulin spike predisposing people to store fat in stuborn areas you may be on to somthing. Junk refeed day will be keep in till mid jan but 'mostly' clean refeeds from 14 weeks out is the plan of action now.


----------



## ScottCP

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Lastest..Sunday 20th Dec: 16.1 stone

3lbs drop this week, perfectly happy with way things are going diet wise.

Bad news is the problems i have with my lower 3 lumber vertebrae have really re-surficed quite painfully over the last week or so, going to get a MRI scan sorted asap.


----------



## ScottCP

Quick bicep shot took in the gym with [email protected] cam phone, shows no definition but size is still there.


----------



## EDG301

Looking good mate! sounds like things are moving forward! catch u tomorrow


----------



## XJPX

glad to hear about the plans for junk refeed and defo a change in the picture mate...without a doubt more shape in ur delts and arms...lookin nice and big


----------



## Guest

Nothing like getting a realistic perspective of a guys physique from an arm shot reflection in a mirror on a camera phone! Lol i think i have been spending too much time on American boards i am starting to sound like a dick........seriously looking big and good mate.


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> Nothing like getting a realistic perspective of a guys physique from an arm shot reflection in a mirror on a camera phone! Lol i think i have been spending too much time on American boards i am starting to sound like a dick........seriously looking big and good mate.


lol thts cos u r a dik


----------



## EDG301

Scott, will get some pics of some mandatories either this week or next whilst im down after a workout.


----------



## ScottCP

Indeed photo is well erm [email protected] but just nice to keep journal ticking along with some pictures.

Well get mandatories poses shot on a proper cam, befor Edg301 (Dan) shoots back up to uni in the new year.


----------



## ScottCP

Sorry havnt up dated in a week, been busy with xmas and what not.

loosed up on the dieting to over the last 6 days, back to normal come the 1st jan.

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Sunday 20th Dec: 16.1 stone

Latest.. Sunday 27th Dec: 16.2 stone.

Put on 1lbs over the christmas weekend probly another 1or2lbs this week put on to. No biggy really.


----------



## hilly

no biggy at all mate hope you had a good un


----------



## Haimer

I apologise if you have already posted this but I haven't had time to go through the whole thread yet!

At what age did you start AAS? And have you got any pics of before you started mate? Thanks.


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> no biggy at all mate hope you had a good un


I did thanks mate, lots of time to relax with family and gf. Hope urs was enjoyed nall!


----------



## ScottCP

Haimer said:


> I apologise if you have already posted this but I haven't had time to go through the whole thread yet!
> 
> At what age did you start AAS? And have you got any pics of before you started mate? Thanks.


I started when i was mid way threw my 18's. Il see what photos i can dig out bud.


----------



## ScottCP

This was me at 15.









Then me at 16.









Then lastly me at late 17 befor any gear.


----------



## Haimer

Thanks mate, much appreciated.

Read the whole journal now, looks like you have found it pretty easy! Obviously haven't put much Xmas weight on, did you treat yourself?


----------



## EDG301

I remember the days when i was bigger than you.......... :crying:


----------



## ScottCP

Haimer said:


> Thanks mate, much appreciated.
> 
> Read the whole journal now, looks like you have found it pretty easy! Obviously haven't put much Xmas weight on, did you treat yourself?


Pretty easy so far, but am yet to get to the hard bit mate.

Giving it 100% focus from the 1st of Jan to see what i can achieve.

Xmas was full of [email protected] and drinks for 4-5 days. Its only clean refeeds for a while now and a nice strick diet plan for here out.


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> I remember the days when i was bigger than you.......... :crying:


Wasnt all that long ago either lol!


----------



## colt24

looking good bud, all the best!


----------



## ScottCP

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Sunday 20th Dec: 16.1 stone

Sunday 27th Dec: 16.2 stone

Latest.. Sunday 3rd Jan:16.3 stone

1lb put on again that week but probly due to boxing day, new year etc.

Back in the diet mode now so should start to see drops in weight again come this sunday.


----------



## Jacko89

Doing well buddy. How are you settling back into it all after xmas and new years?


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Doing well buddy. How are you settling back into it all after xmas and new years?


Had a bit of a fluey/cold thing since new years so doing what i can without running myself into the ground.

Relitivly speaking ive been off gear for 10 weeks roll on the 1st of feb when i start my cycle on the lead up to the show.


----------



## Jacko89

RobZombie said:


> Had a bit of a fluey/cold thing since new years so doing what i can without running myself into the ground.
> 
> Relitivly speaking ive been off gear for 10 weeks roll on the 1st of feb when i start my cycle on the lead up to the show.


Oh mate tell me about it, since monday i've had a stinking cold. Can't stop coughing and sneezing, there is snot everywhere lol. I woke up with DOMS in my abs this morning from coughing!

I bet your dying to get back on cycle, it's all in your head mate :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

We are in the same boat mate ive beem hacking up big old greenies for the last week lol!

Cycle i cant wait for, been feeling flat latly and gaining the couple of pounds over christmas has knocked me a little. Realise my chest is a weak point, also suffering with some bad chest acne at the moment after dropping my dose the hormone change must have caused the flare up.

Heres a photo;


----------



## FATBOY

you have a good base and a great shape, it wont take you long buddy


----------



## XJPX

carrying a decent amount of muscle mate, id agree chest does look to be lagging behand shoulders and arms, also maybe ur traps too?....


----------



## Goose

Didnt realise you were set up for the comp mate! I have falling behind! I need a kick up the tootsy haha.. look large and in charge


----------



## ScottCP

FATBOY said:


> you have a good base and a great shape, it wont take you long buddy


Thanks mate, have 15-16 weeks till stage time so just got to get on with it.


----------



## Jacko89

Again mate i agree with the others on your chest but we cant see it all still with the bodyfat over it :lol: :whistling: only joking mate.

Your a lump! Only thing im jealous of though is your legs but that's all changing :thumb:

Can also see your calves look pretty big too.


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> carrying a decent amount of muscle mate, id agree chest does look to be lagging behand shoulders and arms, also maybe ur traps too?....


Chest has always lagged unforchunatly, the insertions i have just dont offer the right stimulus to work the chest effectivly, to much delt and tris get brought in. Just do alot of iso work first then into compound stuff to try and bring it up.

Trap wise i think im alright, just the pose mate.


----------



## ScottCP

Goose said:


> Didnt realise you were set up for the comp mate! I have falling behind! I need a kick up the tootsy haha.. look large and in charge


You have mate get your **** in gear! I thought fck its my last year as a junior might as well get up on stage.

Session down hercules some time soon bro, just let me know.


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Again mate i agree with the others on your chest but we cant see it all still with the bodyfat over it :lol: :whistling: only joking mate.
> 
> Your a lump! Only thing im jealous of though is your legs but that's all changing :thumb:
> 
> Can also see your calves look pretty big too.


[email protected] :lol: . All well be settled on stage, you do know we are both going to be blowen out of the water by some 18 stone ripped monster dont you :laugh:


----------



## Jacko89

RobZombie said:


> [email protected] :lol: . All well be settled on stage, you do know we are both going to be blowen out of the water by some 18 stone ripped monster dont you :laugh:


I know mate i can see it coming! I bet he's sat on here reading and spying on us too :lol: Time to up the dosage from 2g's tren to 3g's i think :innocent:


----------



## Goose

RobZombie said:


> You have mate get your **** in gear! I thought fck its my last year as a junior might as well get up on stage.
> 
> Session down hercules some time soon bro, just let me know.


Anytime mate! I am struggling a bit though, trained the other day for first time in a while and I couldnt extend my arms because my biceps were so sore!! Im definately falling apart! :tongue:


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> I know mate i can see it coming! I bet he's sat on here reading and spying on us too :lol: Time to up the dosage from 2g's tren to 3g's i think :innocent:


I think im going to have to invest in some plasma expanders blow up twice my size befor i get up on stage. :thumb:


----------



## ScottCP

Goose said:


> Anytime mate! I am struggling a bit though, trained the other day for first time in a while and I couldnt extend my arms because my biceps were so sore!! Im definately falling apart! :tongue:


Get back into it ffs lol! Ok mate well il give you/and me a couple weeks to get back into it then have a workout end of jan start of feb!


----------



## XJPX

try everythin to fook ur chest then...rest pause, forced reps, drop sets, negatives, even iso holds....spec wen back on cycle...make the most of it


----------



## hilly

looking good mate fats definatly come off. i think once you lean right out chest wont look so bad.


----------



## Goose

RobZombie said:


> Get back into it ffs lol! Ok mate well il give you/and me a couple weeks to get back into it then have a workout end of jan start of feb!


Its a date !


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> try everythin to fook ur chest then...rest pause, forced reps, drop sets, negatives, even iso holds....spec wen back on cycle...make the most of it


Have been this last year and well really thrash it once back on cycle, really want to make the most of it!


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> looking good mate fats definatly come off. i think once you lean right out chest wont look so bad.


Hopefully bud, just got to see what happens once all fat has come off.


----------



## Jacko89

RobZombie said:


> I think im going to have to invest in some plasma expanders blow up twice my size befor i get up on stage. :thumb:


Site inject for the last week :lol:


----------



## notorious1990

Jacko89 said:


> Site inject for the last week :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Haimer

Have you tried training chest twice a week?


----------



## LiftHeavy

Good luck with the prep,

could you post up a typical daily diet?

im starting my diet in feb then adding in more cardio and t3 and clen.

How much longer before u think you will start cardio?


----------



## ScottCP

Haimer said:


> Have you tried training chest twice a week?


Have done but i dont feel it gives me enough time to recover mate.


----------



## ScottCP

LiftHeavy said:


> Good luck with the prep,
> 
> could you post up a typical daily diet?
> 
> im starting my diet in feb then adding in more cardio and t3 and clen.
> 
> How much longer before u think you will start cardio?


Thanks mate, a day of dieting at the moment consists of;

80g oats 50g whey protien

50g sunflower seeds & some sort of fish

250g Chicken 2 slices wholemeal bread or basmati rice

Train

60g oats 70g whey protien 1 bannana or 300mls OJ.

250g Chicken or simler of Steak. Potatoes or basmati rice. Loads of green veg.

650g Cottage cheese & 10g flax/fish oils.

This will get changed up here and there, but thats the long and short of it.

T3/clen wise i am not going to use either unless i am really struggling the last 6-7 weeks.

Cardio wise im adding it in when weight loss slows to less than 2lbs a week.


----------



## ScottCP

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Sunday 20th Dec: 16.1 stone

Sunday 27th Dec: 16.2 stone

Sunday 3rd Jan:16.3 stone

Latest Sunday 10th Jan: 16.1 stone

Loss of 2lbs this week, back to what i was pre-xmas/newyears now.


----------



## Jacko89

Well done on the loss buddy back to where you was now. How many kcals is that diet roughly?


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Well done on the loss buddy back to where you was now. How many kcals is that diet roughly?


Changes daily mate but training days are around 3600 non training 3200.


----------



## XJPX

gd weight loss mate, well done


----------



## AB1990

how mnay grams of protein is in 50g sunflower seeds?

your journal is a good read will you be updating pics anytime? good luck with show


----------



## XJPX

AB1990 said:


> how mnay grams of protein is in 50g sunflower seeds?
> 
> your journal is a good read will you be updating pics anytime? good luck with show


12g of protien in 50g of sunflower seeds...not sure on its bioavalibilty to the body though..?


----------



## pob80

I had to bring my chest up to match my delts and it was Dorians advice I used when speaking to him that time ago and I managed to bring it up im off work for a couple more weeks let me know when you train chest and i'll put you through it


----------



## XJPX

pob80 said:


> I had to bring my chest up to match my delts and it was Dorians advice I used when speaking to him that time ago and I managed to bring it up im off work for a couple more weeks let me know when you train chest and i'll put you through it


Post the session Gareth, share dorians words of wisdom with us all


----------



## ScottCP

AB1990 said:


> how mnay grams of protein is in 50g sunflower seeds?
> 
> your journal is a good read will you be updating pics anytime? good luck with show


Not alot of protein in 50g of sunflower seeds really mate and like Jordan says i dout the BV is that great.

I like to have one really high good fat meal midday/morning ie, sunflower seeds and fish seperated away from many carbs.

Theres a photo put up bottom of page 15 of me this time last week, photos will be put up every 2 weeks or so, so the next ones will be around the end of jan start of feb.


----------



## ScottCP

pob80 said:


> I had to bring my chest up to match my delts and it was Dorians advice I used when speaking to him that time ago and I managed to bring it up im off work for a couple more weeks let me know when you train chest and i'll put you through it


Next time i catch you down the gym i will arrange a chest session for when we are both free mate, thanks! Training hours are all over the place at the moment due to work but hopefully have some structure back by the end of next week.


----------



## LiftHeavy

hows the training and dieting going rob?


----------



## EDG301

He's being a Lazy C*nt at the moment aren't you mate! lol- Get ur ass together and start hitting it hard you big pussy!!!


----------



## Jacko89

He's changed his name now too, maybe he wants to hide behind someone else 

How's it all going matey?


----------



## ScottCP

LiftHeavy said:


> hows the training and dieting going rob?


Training is so-so at the moment, but the good news is i am back on cycle this sunday so no more feeling flat!


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> He's being a Lazy C*nt at the moment aren't you mate! lol- Get ur ass together and start hitting it hard you big pussy!!!


 :lol:

No comment lol.

Enjoy your skiing mate.


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> He's changed his name now too, maybe he wants to hide behind someone else
> 
> How's it all going matey?


Or maybe i want to stop beening called Rob and people start calling me Scott my real name lmao!

Up and down since new years, weight loss is fine just training could be better. But like i say back on gear in 6 days so il start filling out and felling a million times better.


----------



## ScottCP

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Sunday 20th Dec: 16.1 stone

Sunday 27th Dec: 16.2 stone

Sunday 3rd Jan:16.3 stone

Sunday 10th Jan: 16.1 stone

Latest Sunday 17th Jan: 15.10 stone

Down another 4lbs this week, feel very flat and realise i have a lot to do in the next 13 weeks to be honest with you all.


----------



## Jacko89

ScottCP said:


> Or maybe i want to stop *beening* called Rob and people start calling me Scott my real name lmao!
> 
> Up and down since new years, weight loss is fine just training could be better. But like i say back on gear in 6 days so il start filling out and felling a million times better.


Lol havn't seen anyone mess up spelling being for AGES! but this is a good point you make lol.

Try not to let the gear rule your head mate, you either want it or you don't :thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301

Jacko89 said:


> Try not to let the gear rule your head mate, you either want it or you don't :thumbup1:


Very good point made.

Scott- tear it up mate!!! Lets fukcing have em!

And yes mate- i will!! Swiss girl + Cosy cabin + Skiing + Drink = ****ing good times!!! :thumb:

x


----------



## ares1

EDG301 said:


> Very good point made.
> 
> Scott- tear it up mate!!! Lets fukcing have em!
> 
> And yes mate- i will!! *Swiss girl* + Cosy cabin + Skiing + Drink = ****ing good times!!! :thumb:
> 
> x


So which one will be youre cabin shhhhlagggg?


----------



## ScottCP

Oh great thanks for that, i dont like were this journal is going swiss she-males nice lol!

**

Everything is going fine regarding diet and training this week, upped the carbs a little as just felt too flat. Strength hasnt sufferd that badly either considering ive been dieting and been on naff all gear for the last 3 months.

Its going to be a tall order to get ripped by April the 18th but ive still got time yet  .


----------



## hilly

dnt worry mate anything can be done with hard work and determination


----------



## Jacko89

ScottCP said:


> Oh great thanks for that, i dont like were this journal is going swiss she-males nice lol!
> 
> **
> 
> Everything is going fine regarding diet and training this week, upped the carbs a little as just felt too flat. Strength hasnt sufferd that badly either considering ive been dieting and been on naff all gear for the last 3 months.
> 
> *Its going to be a tall order to get ripped by April the 18th but ive still got time yet *  .


Come on man! I need you up there next to me.


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Come on man! I need you up there next to me.


Still plan on doing it mate and it is pedal to the metal for the portsmouth but if worst comes to worst i might have to do the london show in mid-May if im not looking dry/cut enough i feel. 12 weeks is still a long time though so il make the decision 4 weeks out.


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> dnt worry mate anything can be done with hard work and determination


Thanks bud, thats what i am telling myself!


----------



## Jacko89

ScottCP said:


> Still plan on doing it mate and it is pedal to the metal for the portsmouth but if worst comes to worst i might have to do the london show in mid-May if im not looking dry/cut enough i feel. 12 weeks is still a long time though so il make the decision 4 weeks out.


When are you 21 mate?


----------



## ScottCP

josh9987 said:


> looking huge scottt!!
> 
> how old are you buddy?
> 
> how long have you trained for and how long you used aas for?
> 
> looked at pics on page 2 where you say you look fat...i think you just look huge!!


Cheers for the compliment Josh, but to be perfectly honest its quite easy to look massive when you eat a sh1t load of cals and get on test,deca,oxy,dbol. Alot of that weight on page to was watery mess really.

Train since i was 15/16 started using aas at mid 18 and i am 20 now.


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> When are you 21 mate?


21 on May the 26th.

So think its a possibility of 3 shows i can do.


----------



## Jacko89

ScottCP said:


> 21 on May the 26th.
> 
> So think its a possibility of 3 shows i can do.


Well whichever you decide to do good luck mate, i hope you do the portsmouth.


----------



## EDG301

He will do the Portsmouth! Otherwise i'll be ripping the p!ss out of him for the rest of my years!! lol- how hard can dieting for a comp be ffs, lmfao.


----------



## Jacko89

Hahahahahaaaaaaaaaa!

Scott, you have been told!


----------



## ScottCP

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Sunday 20th Dec: 16.1 stone

Sunday 27th Dec: 16.2 stone

Sunday 3rd Jan:16.3 stone

Sunday 10th Jan: 16.1 stone

Sunday 17th Jan: 15.10 stone

Latest Sunday 24th Jan: 15.7 stone

Loss of 3lbs, still yet to impliment any carb cycling/kento, cardio or any thermogenics into my program and yet the weight is still coming off nicely.

Am looking OK, still hard to tell what i will deliver on stage at this point.


----------



## Phez

Good progress mate


----------



## Jacko89

Good loss again mate nice one  Any pics again soon?


----------



## ScottCP

As of yesterday i am back on cycle on the lead up to this show, nothing great just 500mg test-c,300mg tren-e and adex 1mg e3d for the next 6 weeks then things will be switched up/added in.


----------



## ScottCP

Phez said:


> Good progress mate


Thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Good loss again mate nice one  Any pics again soon?


Pob (Gareth) off here took one down the gym the other night that i am yet to get my hands on, but i should be having a session with him tonight so pictures will be up some point this week bud.


----------



## Jacko89

ScottCP said:


> Pob (Gareth) off here took one down the gym the other night that i am yet to get my hands on, but i should be having a session with him tonight so pictures will be up some point this week bud.


Cool mate! I'll have some proper ones up this week.


----------



## ScottCP

Just had my **** kicked by Pob in an intense chest and bicep workout. Just working on a few new ideas to bring my chest up to fit in with my arms really.

Couple of phone photos taken that il chuck up in a min but proper photos taken with a cam will be up on the 1st feb.


----------



## ScottCP

Not the best quality but it gives you an idea were im at all the same;


----------



## tomass1342

Looking good, what did you try for chest? to bring it up


----------



## Jacko89

Looking big mate, your fat has come down alot  keep it up


----------



## ScottCP

tomass1342 said:


> Looking good, what did you try for chest? to bring it up


Short rest/pause type training, forced reps chucking in slow negatives.

And last exercise FST-7 approach.

Namely i just need to rember to puff out my chest and keep it isolated soon as i drop my chest delts/arm just take over.


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Looking big mate, your fat has come down alot  keep it up


Ta dude, think i should look alright when i am sub 14stone, i am 15,9/10 stone in those photos.

Look forwards to your photos this week mate.


----------



## EDG301

Looking good mate- shape is really coming through, just need your waist to tighten up and the proportions will really come together. Will be back next Saturday to check is any photoshop has been used. See u next week you slaaaag!x


----------



## FATBOY

big difference already your obviously doing somthing right


----------



## ScottCP

Cheers guys, Dan you can tell me all about your ski-ing malarkey lol!

*oh and bring me that adex of mine mate almost run out.


----------



## ScottCP

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Sunday 20th Dec: 16.1 stone

Sunday 27th Dec: 16.2 stone

Sunday 3rd Jan:16.3 stone

Sunday 10th Jan: 16.1 stone

Sunday 17th Jan: 15.10 stone

Sunday 24th Jan: 15.7 stone

Latest Sunday 31st Jan: 15.5 stone

-2lbs this week. Was aiming for 3lbs so will be starting cardio this week 20mins after my training sessions.

11 weeks out from the portsmouth. 5 weeks to go till i decide to go with that show or do the london show a few weeks after.


----------



## hilly

weight is coming off nicely still mate and now adding some cardio in will make a huge difference.


----------



## EDG301

I will mate- and yeah i will- it was fukcing filthy!!!!! hahaha . Keep it up mate! x


----------



## mick_the_brick

Now then mate 

Been a while since our paths have crossed.

Hope you are well bud.

Good progress BTW


----------



## ScottCP

mick_the_brick said:


> Now then mate
> 
> Been a while since our paths have crossed.
> 
> Hope you are well bud.
> 
> Good progress BTW


Indeed mate, hows training and family life.. all going well i hope?

I am doing good bud, just trying to knuckle down with work and this show prep at the time being.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Yeah all is good thankyou pal.

Have a little lad since last time we spoke (Zac is now 13 months old) 

Wife has had some health issues but is as well as she can be...

Training is good / work is great - spent some time working in Dubai last year...

I'll follow this with interest


----------



## ScottCP

Awesome news about the littlen mate, that year and half or so has gone fast i new you were expecting back then. Best of health to your wife Mick.

Visited Dubai briefly when i was living out in Egypt in 08 very strange place, very fake place. The sun and hotels are great though.

Cheers mate take care for now.


----------



## ScottCP

** Started back on cycle last sunday 8 days ago, just running test-c 500mg ew and 300mg tren-e for now.

I front-loaded both by doing double the dose of each the first week. Did my second shot last night so should be feeling the effects by the end of this week.


----------



## ScottCP

Trained back tonight, feeling much fuller now the gear is back in my system, up a few lbs but look no fatter i imagine it is cell volumisation via a bit of water in the muscles.

This makes me think i am deffinatly going to be keeping some long acting gear in my system come show week.

Dont expect much of a drop in weight come scales time on Sunday while oestrogen etc levels its self out in my system.

*running adex 1mg e3d currently just to keep any bloat in check, this will be switched up to letro 5 weeks out 1.25mg eod.

**Debating putting T3 in for the last 6 weeks at 40-50mcg ed but have heard its possible to hold water on them. Have ran them befor and didnt notice much water wise, but then again i wasnt in show condition at that time. Do people tend to drop t3,t4 the last week or two out from a show?


----------



## hilly

ive never noticed holding water off t3. never heard of it to be honest.


----------



## hilly

ha id already answerd this before you posted in my journal bro or before i saw it lol


----------



## ScottCP

Thanks for that mate, i have heard of it by a few guys that they put on weight with it first week or so (and these are the bodybuilding type) but i think its just going to be a case of playing it by ear.


----------



## donggle

Just found this thread. Making me jealous reading it tbh. I should of dieted and competed last year in hindsight. I'm too small this year though and I don't qualify for juniors.

Good luck anyway bud.


----------



## ScottCP

estfna said:


> Just found this thread. Making me jealous reading it tbh. I should of dieted and competed last year in hindsight. I'm too small this year though and I don't qualify for juniors.
> 
> Good luck anyway bud.


You missed the boat :laugh: :cursing: one thing i didnt want to do hence why im giving myself one big push before i am out of the juniors.

Give it a couple of years mate pack that muscle on and il see you in the open classes in a few years bud!


----------



## XJPX

iv never herd of holding water on t3....i defo didnt and was on a fair amount leading into the brits


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> iv never herd of holding water on t3....i defo didnt and was on a fair amount leading into the brits


Cheers mate, ive never noticed it either but have never been in near comp condition while running it befor.

I am just double checking and questioning a few things as really want to get this prep dialed.


----------



## ScottCP

11 weeks out here are a few more photos;












































No pump/flat 15.6 stone.


----------



## Jacko89

Looking good mate, definately notice a huge difference. Good effort.

You started cardio yet?


----------



## FATBOY

t3s wont hold water on you m8  big improvement already


----------



## hilly

fook me mate abs coming right thru night great stuff


----------



## sphinx121

Got some wicked shape starting to come through there mate... keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## RACK

looking good Scott!


----------



## Littleluke

Definate difference there mate. You need to step it up a gear to be ready for the south coast!

You have some decent mass.. I read you have some probs bringing up chest but it doesn't look too bad and will look bigger when shredded and striated.. The only thing which jumps out a bit to me is your gyno! The leaner you get the more evident it is.. If you're looking at a long life in bodybuilding I would consider getting something done about it.. Have you ever run Letro? It can help reduce it!

Keep going mate,

Luke


----------



## EDG301

Scott realises he has issues with gyno and i believe he's done everything he can to reduce/ reverse it in regards to using letro etc- the only option is to go under the knife which is not viable at this moment in time. But the last time i've seen Scott when he's at a low bodyfat (which is hardly ever, pmsl) the gyno did look less noticeable, and he went from a C cup to a B cup! lol.


----------



## EDG301

Oh and Scott- theres no need for those naked shots man!!!! Sort it out! x


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Looking good mate, definately notice a huge difference. Good effort.
> 
> You started cardio yet?


Cardio starts monday, either 20 mins in the mornings or for 20 mins after training for now mate.


----------



## ScottCP

Thanks for the comments guys, shall keep me motivated!


----------



## ScottCP

Littleluke said:


> Definate difference there mate. You need to step it up a gear to be ready for the south coast!
> 
> You have some decent mass.. I read you have some probs bringing up chest but it doesn't look too bad and will look bigger when shredded and striated.. The only thing which jumps out a bit to me is your gyno! The leaner you get the more evident it is.. If you're looking at a long life in bodybuilding I would consider getting something done about it.. Have you ever run Letro? It can help reduce it!
> 
> Keep going mate,
> 
> Luke


Hi mate, Scott Hortons keeping a eye on me and believes i am coming in just fine at the moment, although me personally feel a little bit behind. However i start cardio this coming week and clen and t3 will be put in place to follow suit quite soon.

Gyno wise, im just going to have to step on stage with it this time round. I dont plan to compete for another 4-5 years or so after this year but a gyno op will be on the card at some point in the future.

Letro did nothing to reduce it unforchunatly mate, tried various differant methods but to no avail.


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Scott realises he has issues with gyno and i believe he's done everything he can to reduce/ reverse it in regards to using letro etc- the only option is to go under the knife which is not viable at this moment in time. But the last time i've seen Scott when he's at a low bodyfat (which is hardly ever, pmsl) the gyno did look less noticeable, and he went from a C cup to a B cup! lol.


Thanks bro, and oddly i do agree the leaner i got the less noticable i do think it is, regardless if i had 3k to burn i would get the fcuking op.


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Oh and Scott- theres no need for those naked shots man!!!! Sort it out! x


They were just for you big boy


----------



## ScottCP

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Sunday 20th Dec: 16.1 stone

Sunday 27th Dec: 16.2 stone

Sunday 3rd Jan:16.3 stone

Sunday 10th Jan: 16.1 stone

Sunday 17th Jan: 15.10 stone

Sunday 24th Jan: 15.7 stone

Sunday 31st Jan: 15.5 stone

Sunday 7th Feb: 15.3 stone

2lbs loss again, going to be doing a little more cardio this week and lowering my carbs slightly.

The gear is kicking in nicely, strength is already up and looking much fuller (even with mid-low carbs).

Realistically i am behind condition wise, i can pull it in, in 10 weeks for the portsmouth but its going to be a rush and ideally i would like to be ready 3 weeks out which isnt going to happen. I dont want to come in on stage in ok condition - i want to be sliced and diced.

Judgement call on what show to do on the 1st of March.


----------



## EDG301

ScottCP said:


> Realistically i am behind condition wise, i can pull it in, in 10 weeks for the portsmouth but its going to be a rush and ideally i would like to be ready 3 weeks out which isnt going to happen.
> 
> Judgement call on what show to do on the 1st of March.


Well, what do you expect when you devour a dominoes  it wasnt even worth it was it...... :lol:

Seriously though- you've come in a lot since i last saw you, and i'm impressed that you've still kept alot of your size. Aim for the portsmouth show-better to come in too early than too late, at least it gives you time to fill out. Stay focused mate- only 69 days left! :thumbup1:


----------



## wannabehuge89

Keep at it mate, been following your journal for a while as I'm competing as a junior this year too, progress is being made on the scales and you've improved massively, plus 10 weeks is a long time where big changes can be made if you hit it 100%


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Well, what do you expect when you devour a dominoes  it wasnt even worth it was it...... :lol:
> 
> Seriously though- you've come in a lot since i last saw you, and i'm impressed that you've still kept alot of your size. Aim for the portsmouth show-better to come in too early than too late, at least it gives you time to fill out. Stay focused mate- only 69 days left! :thumbup1:


Cut me some slack you fcker that was my first cheat meal in 2 weeks. git lol.

Am nice and focused so will see were the next 10 weeks takes me.


----------



## ScottCP

wannabehuge89 said:


> Keep at it mate, been following your journal for a while as I'm competing as a junior this year too, progress is being made on the scales and you've improved massively, plus 10 weeks is a long time where big changes can be made if you hit it 100%


Thank you mate, your right 10 weeks is a long time and alot can be done with that time frame!

Best of luck with the show/s you deside to do this year bud!


----------



## mick_the_brick

ScottCP said:


> Awesome news about the littlen mate, that year and half or so has gone fast i new you were expecting back then. Best of health to your wife Mick.
> 
> Visited Dubai briefly when i was living out in Egypt in 08 very strange place, very fake place. The sun and hotels are great though.
> 
> Cheers mate take care for now.


Thanks mate - aye very strange place..

I'll be over there every 6 months or so working :cool2:

Looking in good nic in your pics BTW - all the best with this.

I'll keep popping by


----------



## ScottCP

Feeling good this week, scales are all over the place now gear is running nicely in my system, but the mirror is telling me i look better for it so all is good.

Should be having a workout with Dan tomorrow so hopefully get some good quality photos then.


----------



## hilly

im having the same issues mate scales are up but im definatly leaning out


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> im having the same issues mate scales are up but im definatly leaning out


Its probably to do with cellular volumumization, water being held within the muscle but not under the skin.

But really i dont care, long as i like what i see when i look in the mirror hey:laugh:


----------



## hilly

within the last 2 weeks im holding just over a litre more of intra cellular water and just under a litre of extra cellular. so u probs are pal.


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> within the last 2 weeks im holding just over a litre more of intra cellular water and just under a litre of extra cellular. so u probs are pal.


Just goes to show, that 'some' intra cellular water is deffinatly a benifit. Hence why i am going to keep in a long acting ester test right up to show day.


----------



## hilly

yeh im only running long acting test altho 3 weeks out is the last time ill have any.


----------



## EDG301

ScottCP said:


> Feeling good this week, scales are all over the place now gear is running nicely in my system, but the mirror is telling me i look better for it so all is good.
> 
> Should be having a workout with Dan tomorrow so hopefully get some good quality photos then.


A workout with me and you'll start thinking your looking small :lol: whilst i tease you!!!  Now its my turn , mwahahah!!!!!lol

Remind me to bring the camera tomorrow dude.See u at 1.30 x


----------



## ScottCP

Good session with Dan, chest and arms, nothing to heavy just working the muscle really.

Took some photos that i will nab off Dan at some point and put a few up. Am in a much positive outlook regarding the portsmouth show and am 90% sure i will come in, in time for it.

One last thing.. my posing is sh1t, 4 X 30 mins will be put in after workouts from now on.


----------



## EDG301

Your coming in nicely mate, and i think you are on target for the Portsmouth. Posing needs to be addressed, nag Horton to help out and we'll sort out some other things down in London, i'll get on the phone.

I keep saying this, but im surprised how much mass you have actually kept from the offseason- not bad for a body built on maccy d's & a bit of test, pmsl.

Good to catch up mate and you have definitely given me a kick up the backside to get back into training.

Stay well, stay focused & i'll sort out that weekend in London and a session @ Ministry of Muscle to keep that fire burning - keep your eyes open for a comp as well, as long as its not too far. x


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Your coming in nicely mate, and i think you are on target for the Portsmouth. Posing needs to be addressed, nag Horton to help out and we'll sort out some other things down in London, i'll get on the phone.
> 
> I keep saying this, but im surprised how much mass you have actually kept from the offseason- not bad for a body built on maccy d's & a bit of test, pmsl.
> 
> Good to catch up mate and you have definitely given me a kick up the backside to get back into training.
> 
> Stay well, stay focused & i'll sort out that weekend in London and a session @ Ministry of Muscle to keep that fire burning - keep your eyes open for a comp as well, as long as its not too far. x


Cheers mate, i appreciate all of whats been said there, pleased that your in contact to keep me in check.

Now get your lazy **** back into training!!


----------



## ScottCP

Some good news for me, as of today i am sponsored by Performagen Ltd, a albeit small but very much up and coming supplement company. I will be taking various products they have to offer on the lead up to the Portsmouth show to help bring me in to the best shape of my life.

www.performagen.com


----------



## westy19

Well i have finally found you and just read your journal from start to now.

You seem to be going great, i am still aiming to compete and feel i am well on track for getting on stage. I hope you do see this through for the portsmouth show.

Still plenty of work to do but that goes for all of us.


----------



## ScottCP

westy19 said:


> Well i have finally found you and just read your journal from start to now.
> 
> You seem to be going great, i am still aiming to compete and feel i am well on track for getting on stage. I hope you do see this through for the portsmouth show.
> 
> Still plenty of work to do but that goes for all of us.


Hello buddy, glad your still on target mate, going to be a very good show. Any help backstage needed the offer of help still stands despite the fact i may be feeling utterly dehydrated and sh1t lol!


----------



## ScottCP

15.5 stone.... taken yesterday in the gym.























































9 weeks out.


----------



## hilly

looking large mate, arms/shoulders and legs looking very good. still seems alot of fat to come off chest area and lower back like myself.

I think at the rate your making progress u will come in fine in 9 weeks.


----------



## westy19

Look large mate,

9 weeks is plenty of time. Thanks for the offer of help i may just take you up on it, although i think just having someone to support me and chat to backstage will be the biggest help hopefully everything else should be taken care of.

How much cardio you currently doing? what fatburners you taking at the moment?


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> looking large mate, arms/shoulders and legs looking very good. still seems alot of fat to come off chest area and lower back like myself.
> 
> I think at the rate your making progress u will come in fine in 9 weeks.


Indeed mate, chest and lower back are the last to come in. Thanks for the vote of confidence, 9 weeks it is defo do-able.


----------



## hilly

my lower back and stomach are last 2 go, i can have veins in my hips and low abs and still not have a 6 pack its a nightmare.

no doubt mate head down and hard work and you will get their easy


----------



## ScottCP

westy19 said:


> Look large mate,
> 
> 9 weeks is plenty of time. Thanks for the offer of help i may just take you up on it, although i think just having someone to support me and chat to backstage will be the biggest help hopefully everything else should be taken care of.
> 
> How much cardio you currently doing? what fatburners you taking at the moment?


No prob mate, il be nervous as anything backstage and that tgends to make me talk more lol!

Cardio i am not atchually doing alot just one or two 30 min sessions at walking pace after training each week.

No fat burners till 6 weeks out then il be using clen/t3. But will start using a natural fat burner 'Typhoon Fat Burner' by Performagen to help speed things along till then.


----------



## Jacko89

Congratz on sponsorship mate.

Looking large still. You will def have enough time to come in.

Shame about the gyno but as said before lower bodyfat will make that look alot better.

Good work


----------



## LittleChris

Looking good Scott, keep up the good work


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Congratz on sponsorship mate.
> 
> Looking large still. You will def have enough time to come in.
> 
> Shame about the gyno but as said before lower bodyfat will make that look alot better.
> 
> Good work


Cheers mate, looking forwards to it all now, not long now!


----------



## ScottCP

LittleChris said:


> Looking good Scott, keep up the good work


Thanks Chris :thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301

ScottCP said:


> Cheers mate, looking forwards to it all now, not long now!


Finally 

Hammer it now mate- you've got a lot of people supporting you.

btw, im still up doing my f&cking drawings for my assignment due in tomorrow- rekon ill be doing an all nighter ....... YET AGAIN :ban:

catch u at the end of the month mate, work hard x


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Finally
> 
> Hammer it now mate- you've got a lot of people supporting you.
> 
> btw, im still up doing my f&cking drawings for my assignment due in tomorrow- rekon ill be doing an all nighter ....... YET AGAIN :ban:
> 
> catch u at the end of the month mate, work hard x


How did the second all nighter workout for you :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

Strength is still going up, god i love how steriods work lol!

Regards to scale weight its gone up a bit to, but looking better for it so no worries.


----------



## EDG301

ScottCP said:


> How did the second all nighter workout for you :lol:


Th*nk **** its all over- thats all i have to say!!!! Stayed up till 8.30am doing that sodding work- then left for london at 11.30 and went to uni to finish my economics essay....... started so well, but i think i ruined it with retarded, sleep depraved opinions,lol.

Now going to get absolutely f)cknig smashed...... happy days :thumb:


----------



## Jwhiley1

Look great in the new pic Scott!! Been keeping track of your journal and done really well keep it up buddy!! Will see you in Portsmouth!


----------



## XJPX

Lookin gd in the pics mate...well dun...not long to go


----------



## mick_the_brick

Good pics mate - plenty of time 9 weeks.

Nice to see a smile also.. thought about getting a shave though  LMAO


----------



## ScottCP

Thanks Jack and Jordan.


----------



## ScottCP

mick_the_brick said:


> Good pics mate - plenty of time 9 weeks.
> 
> Nice to see a smile also.. thought about getting a shave though  LMAO


The shave will happen when no other improvements are being made haha :laugh:


----------



## FATBOY

big improvements again m8


----------



## ScottCP

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Sunday 20th Dec: 16.1 stone

Sunday 27th Dec: 16.2 stone

Sunday 3rd Jan:16.3 stone

Sunday 10th Jan: 16.1 stone

Sunday 17th Jan: 15.10 stone

Sunday 24th Jan: 15.7 stone

Sunday 31st Jan: 15.5 stone

Sunday 7th Feb: 15.3 stone

Sunday 14th Feb: 15.4 stone

Last sundays weight was up by a pound, but ive put on a little bit of muscle now im 5-6 weeks into my test/tren cycle and maybe a 1or2lb of water.


----------



## Jacko89

Whats the next compounds to be added in mate and when?


----------



## ScottCP

Winny mate, 7th of March 7 weeks out point.


----------



## Jacko89

*******


----------



## willsey4

Looking good mate. Hopefully see you up Hercules soon


----------



## XJPX

7 weeks of winni is quite a long time mate?...what's the need for 7 weeks...its effects will b there in 4...


----------



## ScottCP

willsey4 said:


> Looking good mate. Hopefully see you up Hercules soon


Yer hopefully will bud, both got shows coming up so workout/bit of posing prac could be on the cards to?


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> 7 weeks of winni is quite a long time mate?...what's the need for 7 weeks...its effects will b there in 4...


Just checked the timings and its atchually 6 weeks of use mate, 50mg first 3 weeks 75mg for 2 weeks and 100mg on show week.

I tend to work well with gradual taper up's in dose, same principle i am applying here.


----------



## willsey4

ScottCP said:


> Yer hopefully will bud, both got shows coming up so workout/bit of posing prac could be on the cards to?


Will be at Hercules at 11 today. training with Martin


----------



## ScottCP

willsey4 said:


> Will be at Hercules at 11 today. training with Martin


Missed this bud, im popping down at 3 just for a bit of cardio and abs.

Il catch you soon though mate.


----------



## ScottCP

Sitting here feeling pritty flat eatting a tripple whopper meal and 2 double cheese burgers, really needed this re-feed meal this week feeling very tierd.

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Sunday 20th Dec: 16.1 stone

Sunday 27th Dec: 16.2 stone

Sunday 3rd Jan:16.3 stone

Sunday 10th Jan: 16.1 stone

Sunday 17th Jan: 15.10 stone

Sunday 24th Jan: 15.7 stone

Sunday 31st Jan: 15.5 stone

Sunday 7th Feb: 15.3 stone

Sunday 14th Feb: 15.4 stone

Sunday 21st Feb: 15.2 stone

2lbs drop this week happy with that. Starting clen tomorrow, 120mcg for 2 weeks just to speed things along a little.


----------



## EDG301

One of many cheats meals that week is it? pmsl- well done on the loss mate, keep grinding away!!! See u next saturday for a workout? x


----------



## ScottCP

You stirring little sh1t lol!

Yerp next saturday, workout and new photos up for that. You can help me put a flat pack bed up n all!


----------



## XJPX

Have u been on any clen yet so far?


----------



## ScottCP

Just started on clen today mate 120mcg, i have atchually caught up condition wise now and am were i should be 8 weeks out so feeling alot more at ease.


----------



## ScottCP

Crappy photo taken unpumped this morning, but gives you an idea that abs are coming threw now.


----------



## ScottCP

Strength is just starting to drop slightly this week, benching is down from 140kg for 10 to 140kg for 6. And my leg strenght has dropped a little to. Bound to happen but does play havoc with your mind set.


----------



## EDG301

Na mate- i dont think thats the case if im honest. I think your using the ol' excuse 'I dont want to get injured so i'll lift lighter weights..' Start pushing it a little harder mate, your still 8 weeks out and not even in single figure digits bodyfat % wise. Keep weights up but be sensible obviously. See u saturday, & maybe friday if ur up for a workout then as i'll probably be back in the afternoon- what do u work? x


----------



## ScottCP

I dont think so mate, i was atchually really pushing myself on chest day this week just to see where i was at, deffinatly a drop to some degree.

Friday will be Back saturday will be Chest mate, up for both if you are?


----------



## EDG301

Yeah boyo- im down with that.

Okay, but theres no excuse to be lifting the same as a 'natural' 'athlete' like myself, (both are debatable) pmsl, like u were last week (on the db's anyway)

Catch u friday babe


----------



## Ak_88

To me it just sounds like you're being a fanny really


----------



## ScottCP

Ak_88 said:


> To me it just sounds like you're being a fanny really


You can zip it as well mate :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg

You're coming through mate, very impressive


----------



## ScottCP

AlasTTTair said:


> You're coming through mate, very impressive


Thanks mate, appreciate that. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89

Looking alot better mate, hows your back coming in?


----------



## ScottCP

Upper back is fine,lower back i still need to loose the old 'love handles' pull that V taper right in.

But its always that and legs last things to come threw for me.


----------



## Jacko89

Sweet mate. Im holding that bit right at the bottom of abs still


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Sweet mate. Im holding that bit right at the bottom of abs still


I am to but i think most people do 7-8 weeks out really bud.

Looking forwards to it all, going to be a good day!


----------



## Jacko89

Yeh me too mate i can't wait for it. I might do the August show in Dorchester too as its only like 40mins away from me.


----------



## ScottCP

Would you do the Brittish finals if you qualified for it mate?

Portsmouth for me is a mission to get to as it is 2 1/2 hour drive atleast got to leave 7 in the morning that will be fun lol!


----------



## Jacko89

Yeh of course i would do it! Theres a good amount of time between Portsmouth and the brits to put on more size. Hopefully i can do a clean bulk after Portsmouth and gain more muscle in time for August, if not ill just skip Dorchester.

I think portsmouth is a good 1hour 45mins i 'think' for me.


----------



## EDG301

Looking a lot tighter mate.... amazing what upping your cheat meals per week does,pmsl!!!! enjoy ur f!sh & chips u [email protected] c^nt! :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Looking a lot tighter mate.... amazing what upping your cheat meals per week does,pmsl!!!! enjoy ur f!sh & chips u [email protected] c^nt! :lol:


 :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## ScottCP

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Sunday 20th Dec: 16.1 stone

Sunday 27th Dec: 16.2 stone

Sunday 3rd Jan:16.3 stone

Sunday 10th Jan: 16.1 stone

Sunday 17th Jan: 15.10 stone

Sunday 24th Jan: 15.7 stone

Sunday 31st Jan: 15.5 stone

Sunday 7th Feb: 15.3 stone

Sunday 14th Feb: 15.4 stone

Sunday 21st Feb: 15.2 stone

Saturday 27th Feb: 15.1 stone

1lb loss in 6 days, on target so just going to keep cracking on with it.. chucking up some photos from today session in a min.


----------



## EDG301

Corrrrr, losses are slowing down hey...... maybe u need to start your actual prep for the Southcoast...... pmsl.


----------



## ScottCP

Photos, some good quality full body ones  ..


----------



## hrfc

realy coming through well mate nice1! huge improvment in the legs, i wouldnt worry about them they should be in good nik come show day :thumb:


----------



## willsey4

You photoshopped your hair!!!!!!????


----------



## ScottCP

willsey4 said:


> You photoshopped your hair!!!!!!????


Pmsl, no it is atchally paroxide blonde, shaved now as all i was getting was called Sisqo while working the door lol!


----------



## ScottCP

hrfc said:


> realy coming through well mate nice1! huge improvment in the legs, i wouldnt worry about them they should be in good nik come show day :thumb:


Thanks bud, 6/7 weeks left of dieting so i should be able to do what needs to be done.


----------



## Guest

Didnt realise this was your journal, you look so different from the start lol

Massive changes so far mate, well done.


----------



## hilly

front and legs looks like its coming on well mate, looks like ure back may come in last?????

like the most muscular shot legs/arms delts look very good


----------



## EDG301

So........when are u starting cardio mate,pmsl.

Real good progress dude- yeah definitely on track- just keep chipping away,not long now!!!!!

Legs are a strong point for you, just remember to keep them tensed. And we'll get the side chest and 'relaxed' poses on point aswell. -Look on youtube for some tips, i think bob chicherillo has got some good vids.


----------



## Jonsey

sounds like a plan to me mate, cut down the excess fat and then rip it up  good look pal let me know ow its goin


----------



## ares1

coming in nicely mate...

But the hair??? wtf dude??


----------



## mick_the_brick

Still cracking on I see pal - keep on chugging..

Nice move on loosing the gay mop BTW


----------



## FATBOY

followed this from the begining massive improvments m8 :thumb:


----------



## wannabehuge89

Looking wide mate, good set of wheels too!


----------



## willsey4

You at Hercules this Sat?


----------



## Littleluke

Mate I went down the blonde route for competitions haha! It's a nightmare when you get tan in it.. Although mine was Platinum blonde not council estate blonde haha!

Coming in nicely mate, front shots are good but I think you are quite weak from the back. Try leaning back slightly and bringing your arms back more twisting your wrist down to put emphasis on the biceps. Also with legs (from back) you need to position them better, it's so hard to explain over the internet but keep taking rear shots until you find a stance which shows you off the best.. It's all about practise mate! I like to think I'm quite good at posing as I put in the time to practise and had some help from Mr Lewellen and Big H, and Baz haha.. !..

Anyway, you've come a long way from your starting position, keep plugging away. Well done !


----------



## EDG301

Littleluke said:


> Mate I went down the blonde route for competitions haha! It's a nightmare when you get tan in it.. Although mine was Platinum blonde not council estate blonde haha!
> 
> Coming in nicely mate, front shots are good but I think you are quite weak from the back. Try leaning back slightly and bringing your arms back more twisting your wrist down to put emphasis on the biceps. Also with legs (from back) you need to position them better, it's so hard to explain over the internet but keep taking rear shots until you find a stance which shows you off the best.. It's all about practise mate! I like to think I'm quite good at posing as I put in the time to practise and had some help from Mr Lewellen and Big H, and Baz haha.. !..
> 
> Anyway, you've come a long way from your starting position, keep plugging away. Well done !


Hahahahah, council estate blonde...... :lol:

Regarding posing- trust me luke, its alot harder trying to get this C$nt to pose right!!! Kimberly Anne Jones helped me with my posing, the most important thing that she taught was to pose to the judges, e.g when doing any posing lean slightly over towards the judges.

Scott, we'll get the posing sorted, get horton to help aswell.

Keep smashing it hard mate! :rockon:


----------



## Littleluke

HAHA.. You speak so fondly of him "This C$NT".. Scott Hortons help would be spot on! I have regular contact with Scott and plan on training at Hercules when I settle in the UK!


----------



## EDG301

Littleluke said:


> HAHA.. You speak so fondly of him "This C$NT".. Scott Hortons help would be spot on! I have regular contact with Scott and plan on training at Hercules when I settle in the UK!


LOL, im just returning the favour when i competed :laugh:

Let me know when your planning on making a visit, would be good to catch up and see ur progress from 2 years ago at M.M. And i'll even let you put me to shame :lol:


----------



## Bri

doin really well mate will be following this


----------



## Littleluke

EDG301 said:


> LOL, im just returning the favour when i competed :laugh:
> 
> Let me know when your planning on making a visit, would be good to catch up and see ur progress from 2 years ago at M.M. And i'll even let you put me to shame :lol:


Firstly, I very much doubt I will put you to shame.. Progress comes alot slower when you tear your bicep lol. I will probably be clean for quite some time now also! we shall see  .. If not, yeh I'll shame you haha x


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> front and legs looks like its coming on well mate, looks like ure back may come in last?????
> 
> like the most muscular shot legs/arms delts look very good


Back well enivitably come in last mate, pretty sure of that mate.


----------



## ScottCP

ares1 said:


> coming in nicely mate...
> 
> But the hair??? wtf dude??


Ok so i admit it was a mistake - its been rectified :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

willsey4 said:


> You at Hercules this Sat?


Possibly mate, either sun or sat if i am about on the sat it will be around 2 oclock onwards.


----------



## ScottCP

Littleluke said:


> Mate I went down the blonde route for competitions haha! It's a nightmare when you get tan in it.. Although mine was Platinum blonde not council estate blonde haha!
> 
> Coming in nicely mate, front shots are good but I think you are quite weak from the back. Try leaning back slightly and bringing your arms back more twisting your wrist down to put emphasis on the biceps. Also with legs (from back) you need to position them better, it's so hard to explain over the internet but keep taking rear shots until you find a stance which shows you off the best.. It's all about practise mate! I like to think I'm quite good at posing as I put in the time to practise and had some help from Mr Lewellen and Big H, and Baz haha.. !..
> 
> Anyway, you've come a long way from your starting position, keep plugging away. Well done !


Its since been shaven - "council estate blonde" alas was for me haha!

I am a little weak from the back, due to lower back problems i can work it in the way i would like to to. But excuses aside i do think its the posing that is letting my physique down at the moment.

Going to continue 20mins posing after every workout up to the show and hope i improve some what.


----------



## ScottCP

Have been using clen over the last week and have deffinatly lost a good couple of pounds this week. Oddly i always see a quick jump down in weight the first couple of days when using clen.


----------



## Littleluke

Clen is a very good addition.. Just don't do what I did and buy double strength tabs mistaking them for normal 20mcg.. I took 4 making them 160 and was shaking like gary glitter and a school play! I soon realised when I looked at the chinese writing only to see a big fat 40 haha!

Glad the hair has been sorted mate. So glad haha


----------



## ScottCP

Starting..Sunday 15th Nov: 17.7 stone

Sunday 22nd Nov: 17.1 stone

Sunday 29th Nov: 16.11 stone

Saturday 5th Dec: 16.8 stone

Sunday 13th Dec: 16.4 stone

Sunday 20th Dec: 16.1 stone

Sunday 27th Dec: 16.2 stone

Sunday 3rd Jan:16.3 stone

Sunday 10th Jan: 16.1 stone

Sunday 17th Jan: 15.10 stone

Sunday 24th Jan: 15.7 stone

Sunday 31st Jan: 15.5 stone

Sunday 7th Feb: 15.3 stone

Sunday 14th Feb: 15.4 stone

Sunday 21st Feb: 15.2 stone

Saturday 27th Feb: 15.1 stone

Saturday 6th Mar: 14.11 stone

4lbs drop this week knew i had lost a fair bit, i deffinatly respond well to clen.

Realisitcally i still probly have about 11-12lbs more to go so should see me on stage at around 14stone.


----------



## ScottCP

Littleluke said:


> Clen is a very good addition.. Just don't do what I did and buy double strength tabs mistaking them for normal 20mcg.. I took 4 making them 160 and was shaking like gary glitter and a school play! I soon realised when I looked at the chinese writing only to see a big fat 40 haha!
> 
> Glad the hair has been sorted mate. So glad haha


LOL!

They are the ones i am using at the moment deffinatly doing there job


----------



## hilly

yup just started some myself and have lost 3.5lb this week. cnt beat a bit of clen lmao.

glad things are going well mate

you only think you have 11lb to loose or do you think more?


----------



## ScottCP

i would say 11-12lbs of atchually fat and maybe 4lbs of water. Once ive loaded carbs etc. show day should weigh about 14 i think.. not that any of that really matters!


----------



## LittleChris

Don't they say when you think you are ready, you still have another 7lbs to lose?


----------



## ScottCP

LittleChris said:


> Don't they say when you think you are ready, you still have another 7lbs to lose?


thats probly true mate, but i hope to be ready 2-3 weeks out so we shall see.

All i know is things are coming in fast now. Start t3 from 5 weeks out and put in winny next week to.

All i know is ive got happier the further on with my prep ive got. Going to smash it come stage day.


----------



## EDG301

Good stuff man!!!! Keep it up! may make a trip down to essex in cupla weeks.x


----------



## willsey4

EDG301 said:


> Good stuff man!!!! Keep it up! may make a trip down to essex in cupla weeks.x


I thought you were from Colchester Dan?

Have now seen it says East London by your avi!!


----------



## willsey4

ScottCP said:


> Possibly mate, either sun or sat if i am about on the sat it will be around 2 oclock onwards.


No worries mate. Didn't come down today in the end. Will be popping in tomorrow around 12 to see a few people but not training.


----------



## EDG301

willsey4 said:


> I thought you were from Colchester Dan?
> 
> Have now seen it says East London by your avi!!


Parents house is at Colchester- but I live in Greenwich. Prep going ok buddie?


----------



## willsey4

EDG301 said:


> Parents house is at Colchester- but I live in Greenwich. Prep going ok buddie?


Yeah it's going ok thanks mate. Hard work but loving it!

I just hope I get in condition on time!


----------



## westy19

it sounds like all is going well mate, not long now and we will both be there.

At 14st you should be a pretty unit for the juniors


----------



## EDG301

westy19 said:


> it sounds like all is going well mate, not long now and we will both be there.
> 
> At 14st you should be a pretty unit for the juniors


Not so much 'pretty' mate!!! big unit, but not pretty by far!!!


----------



## ScottCP

westy19 said:


> it sounds like all is going well mate, not long now and we will both be there.
> 
> At 14st you should be a pretty unit for the juniors


Yer its just the condition i will have to dial in on. Hope your preps going well buddy!

**oh and Dan i am the prettiest 'unit' out there haha.


----------



## westy19

oopps that really did sound a little worrying. I did mean "pretty big unit"

my prep is going well i have a journal on MT if you wanna see how it is going!! there are some progress pics in there too!!


----------



## ScottCP

westy19 said:


> oopps that really did sound a little worrying. I did mean "pretty big unit"
> 
> my prep is going well i have a journal on MT if you wanna see how it is going!! there are some progress pics in there too!!


Just had a look-see, all looking very much on point mate, not long now be there befor we know it!


----------



## ScottCP

Just to keep things ticking heres a cheeky abs shot, taken unpumped and on cam phone.. but you get the idea.

5 1/2 weeks out.


----------



## Lois_Lane

You have size but get some thing for the gyno mate.


----------



## hilly

to be honest "lois" Not sure if its gyno or just loose skin as from previouse pics scott seems to hold alot of fat in this area.


----------



## hilly

Starting to get there tho scott congrats mate. you reckon ure guna have the condition you want in the next 51/2 weeks


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> to be honest "lois" Not sure if its gyno or just loose skin as from previouse pics scott seems to hold alot of fat in this area.


Its a bit of the old gyno, but like hilly say i do hold a fair bit of fatty tissue there to.

Anway ive faffed about with letro amongst other meds and the gyno i do have aint shifting unless i go under the knief.

*looks fine with a pump anyway really.


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> Starting to get there tho scott congrats mate. you reckon ure guna have the condition you want in the next 51/2 weeks


Im just going to have to find out really, lots of things being switch up next week; cardio(shudder) diet, gear, ped's wise and i know from past experiance this does make a huge differance.

Just watch this space mate, pretty confident il get the condition i want bud.


----------



## Lois_Lane

You are competing at the same date i am in that case mate good luck to you!!!

Looking good btw...

Hilly that is deffo gyno but most of us have some so its no worries.


----------



## ScottCP

Lois_Lane said:


> You are competing at the same date i am in that case mate good luck to you!!!
> 
> Looking good btw...
> 
> Hilly that is deffo gyno but most of us have some so its no worries.


Think its you i added on fb other day mate, your looking nice and sharp if that is the case.

Doing the same class as me right?


----------



## Lois_Lane

ScottCP said:


> Think its you i added on fb other day mate, your looking nice and sharp if that is the case.
> 
> Doing the same class as me right?


I am not a junior i will be doing lhw or h depending.


----------



## ScottCP

Lois_Lane said:


> I am not a junior i will be doing lhw or h depending.


Differant guy then, anway best of luck to you to mate!


----------



## hilly

ScottCP said:


> Im just going to have to find out really, lots of things being switch up next week; cardio(shudder) diet, gear, ped's wise and i know from past experiance this does make a huge differance.
> 
> Just watch this space mate, pretty confident il get the condition i want bud.


sure you will mate i will be following along


----------



## willsey4

Lois_Lane said:


> I am not a junior i will be doing lhw or h depending.


Looking good on your facebook pics mate. Keep up the good work.

I will not give away your true identity superman!!! lol


----------



## ScottCP

After taking a unpumped one yesterday morning, took another one that night after my workout, still on crappy cam phone but everyone likes photos lol!










Proper cam ones will be up 4 weeks out.


----------



## EDG301

Looking good mate- good shout for upping the cardio though as, if im totally honest, i think it is needed in order to come in to the standard you are hoping for.

However, it is only judged on the past two photos and, like everyone, you look alot more conditioned in person.

Big push mate!!! and looking fooking wide! x


----------



## hilly

EDG301 said:


> Looking good mate- good shout for upping the cardio though as, if im totally honest, i think it is needed in order to come in to the standard you are hoping for.
> 
> However, it is only judged on the past two photos and, like everyone, you look alot more conditioned in person.
> 
> Big push mate!!! and looking fooking wide! x


x 2 on this mate definatly making improvements just need to keep pushing strong


----------



## ScottCP

Thanks Dan and Hilly, il keep on pushing next 5 weeks are going to be spent in the zone no distractions.


----------



## FATBOY

its coming in now m8 you look bang on


----------



## willsey4

Looking good mate. I wish I could get to that condition now but still holding the fat at the bottom of my abs.

Should be up Hercules Sun midday again but not training


----------



## ScottCP

FATBOY said:


> its coming in now m8 you look bang on


ta mate.


----------



## ScottCP

willsey4 said:


> Looking good mate. I wish I could get to that condition now but still holding the fat at the bottom of my abs.
> 
> Should be up Hercules Sun midday again but not training


Il bump this on sat and let you know my plans mate, could poss be about.


----------



## Rudedog

Looking good bro the fats flying off


----------



## ScottCP

Cant remember the last time i wrote a workout up so heres today chest session;

Flat Bench Press;

(6 working sets)

30 reps 20kg wu

15 reps 60kg wu

10 reps 110kg

10 reps 110kg

10 reps 100kg

10 reps 100kg

10 reps 100kg

8+2 reps 100kg

30 deg. Incline DB Press;

(5 sets)

12 reps 40kg eh

12 reps 35kg eh

12 reps 30kg eh

12 reps 25kg eh

12 reps 22.5kg eh

Machine Flys;

(4 sets)

15 reps 25kg eh

13+2 reps 25kg eh

12+3 reps 25kg eh

10+5 reps 25kg eh

Light squeeze on cable flys;

(3 sets)

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

And thats that really!

Felt good, looked good today.


----------



## ScottCP

Couple of questions for the guys in the know..

Do i stop the use of clen 1 week befor show (have been told it can hold water)?

Same thing for eph.. any use using it on show day? Does it hold water? Help with vascilarity or hinder it?

thanks!


----------



## wannabehuge89

looking good man crack on


----------



## XJPX

ScottCP said:


> Couple of questions for the guys in the know..
> 
> Do i stop the use of clen 1 week befor show (have been told it can hold water)?
> 
> Same thing for eph.. any use using it on show day? Does it hold water? Help with vascilarity or hinder it?
> 
> thanks!


yes drop the clen, it can also hinder ur ability to fill out fully...u wont need fat burners those last few days, wont help with vascualirty......ps lookin great mate v impressed


----------



## EDG301

Looking good in the recent pic on Facebook Scott. Still keeping the size aswell!

Keep going mate- only 28 days to go!!!!!


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> yes drop the clen, it can also hinder ur ability to fill out fully...u wont need fat burners those last few days, wont help with vascualirty......ps lookin great mate v impressed


Thanks Jordan


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Looking good in the recent pic on Facebook Scott. Still keeping the size aswell!
> 
> Keep going mate- only 28 days to go!!!!!


Scott took a couple and in fairness i thought i looked sh1t in them and didnt reflect the way my body its looking, lighting was [email protected]

You back this weekend or next mate, need you to really push me threw these remaining weeks!


----------



## ScottCP

4 1/2 weeks out


----------



## EDG301

I'll be back next weekend mate. Going to Nottingham this weeknd as Vickys bday. Will be back for good next weekend though so keep pushing hard till then!!!! Its these final couple of weeks that really count mate so keep the intensity and focus up !!!!!


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> I'll be back next weekend mate. Going to Nottingham this weeknd as Vickys bday. Will be back for good next weekend though so keep pushing hard till then!!!! Its these final couple of weeks that really count mate so keep the intensity and focus up !!!!!


No problem mate, wish Vicky a good birthday from me.

Il see you for the last 3 weeks then, me in my zombie-state, just refining everything.


----------



## EDG301

Will do mate, Cheers.

How much cardio are you doing per day then?


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Will do mate, Cheers.
> 
> How much cardio are you doing per day then?


Its a secret :tongue:


----------



## Big Dawg

ScottCP said:


> Its a secret :tongue:


Fcuk off, I wanna know this too :lol:

Really coming through btw mate, looking ace. It's crazy that you're able to drop so much fat without cardio. Did you add in the stims before the cardio or did you start doing cardio first? Also are you gonna do another trey brewer bulk after this show or keep it a bit leaner this time?

Again, lookin slick mate


----------



## ScottCP

Haha, i dont like cardio, i think my body just eats to much muscle doing it, much prefere to diet the fat off.

Cardio wise i am cycling to the gym thats 15 mins there and 15 mins back 4 times a week lmao.

I opt for adding in the stim.. then upping then befor i do anything to drastic cardio wise. Having said that i am not doing alot, just started on 70mcg of t3 and have been running 80-120mcg of clen ed.

Il probly do a trey brewer, bulk right back out again to be fair, ive put on 2+ stone of muscle in a 18 month period, so the cuttings a bit harder but the results show for themselves.


----------



## hilly

ill be doing the same mate, at our stage in the game i think you need to bulk big if you wanna get big. slow and steady and staying lean is all good and well when ure at a competitive size.

evan centapani is the best example. hes staying in awesome shape this year and making little tweaks the same as CON actually and IB but all went very big with bulks first


----------



## Big Dawg

hilly said:


> ill be doing the same mate, at our stage in the game i think you need to bulk big if you wanna get big. slow and steady and staying lean is all good and well when ure at a competitive size.
> 
> evan centapani is the best example. hes staying in awesome shape this year and making little tweaks the same as CON actually and IB but all went very big with bulks first


I think within reason though mate. I'm no expert but trey brewer was a fat cnut for his last two off seasons! No excuse in the world to get that out of shape! And he's fairly significantly regressed from when he won the Excalibur years ago and I'd say it's at least partly due to him over-bulking and crash dieting.

A guy in my gym started dieting a few weeks ago (12 weeks out) for a show and the gym owner's having a hard as fcuk time getting the fat off him cos he got so out of shape! He probs had 5-6 stone of fat to come off or something like that he says. He told me he'd been waking up at 3am to go to maccy's and get 2 quarter pounders cos there's 30g of protein in them and that's what jay cutler does!

Look at incredible bulk as well - he classes getting that out of shape as a lesson learned; everyone always does afterwards! Fair enough, worrying about keeping your abs may not be the way to go, but IMO if you get fat you'll regret it and will end up losing a fair bit of muscle too. I know you know this and you probably didn't mean get all out fat like trey did - just clearing it up if any newbies are reading this and decide to go all out  .

That said, scott was pretty hefty and it's all come off nicely. He doesn't seem to mind cutting though - I fcuking hate it lol! He could probably make better progress show to show if he stayed leaner but it's not really my business - he's bigger than me as I'm sure we all know :lol:

Cheers for your response by the way scott. I started dieting a few weeks ago on palumbo's diet - worked out at like 2200cals, cardio was up to 45 mins 6 days a week, eca stack too...I felt like death and had to stop! I'm using your approach now - small changes week by week, dietary manipulation, stims first, less cardio etc. I think muscle preservation will be much better this way - I lost loads in a few weeks on palumbo's diet!


----------



## XJPX

ScottCP said:


> Haha, i dont like cardio, i think my body just eats to much muscle doing it, much prefere to diet the fat off.
> 
> Cardio wise i am cycling to the gym thats 15 mins there and 15 mins back 4 times a week lmao.
> 
> I opt for adding in the stim.. then upping then befor i do anything to drastic cardio wise. Having said that i am not doing alot, just started on 70mcg of t3 and have been running 80-120mcg of clen ed.
> 
> Il probly do a trey brewer, bulk right back out again to be fair, ive put on 2+ stone of muscle in a 18 month period, so the cuttings a bit harder but the results show for themselves.


for the last 4 weeks id re-asses ur approach, be it liking cardio or not....ur gonna come in flat without enough food and wont be as shredded as poss without the cardio.....just my opinion tho x


----------



## hilly

AlasTTTair said:


> I think within reason though mate. I'm no expert but trey brewer was a fat cnut for his last two off seasons! No excuse in the world to get that out of shape! And he's fairly significantly regressed from when he won the Excalibur years ago and I'd say it's at least partly due to him over-bulking and crash dieting.
> 
> A guy in my gym started dieting a few weeks ago (12 weeks out) for a show and the gym owner's having a hard as fcuk time getting the fat off him cos he got so out of shape! He probs had 5-6 stone of fat to come off or something like that he says. He told me he'd been waking up at 3am to go to maccy's and get 2 quarter pounders cos there's 30g of protein in them and that's what jay cutler does!
> 
> Look at incredible bulk as well - he classes getting that out of shape as a lesson learned; everyone always does afterwards! Fair enough, worrying about keeping your abs may not be the way to go, but IMO if you get fat you'll regret it and will end up losing a fair bit of muscle too. I know you know this and you probably didn't mean get all out fat like trey did - just clearing it up if any newbies are reading this and decide to go all out  .
> 
> That said, scott was pretty hefty and it's all come off nicely. He doesn't seem to mind cutting though - I fcuking hate it lol! He could probably make better progress show to show if he stayed leaner but it's not really my business - he's bigger than me as I'm sure we all know :lol:
> 
> Cheers for your response by the way scott. I started dieting a few weeks ago on palumbo's diet - worked out at like 2200cals, cardio was up to 45 mins 6 days a week, eca stack too...I felt like death and had to stop! I'm using your approach now - small changes week by week, dietary manipulation, stims first, less cardio etc. I think muscle preservation will be much better this way - I lost loads in a few weeks on palumbo's diet!


I understand all this when i say very big etc im talking in bodybuilding standards so sub 20% no higher than 17% really not everyday person big/fat


----------



## Big Dawg

hilly said:


> I understand all this when i say very big etc im talking in bodybuilding standards so sub 20% no higher than 17% really not everyday person big/fat


Oh good stuff then mate, I agree


----------



## ScottCP

Believe me mate i do hate the dieting side of things its a mental mind fcuk and it changes my personality completly to well not a nice person really!

I love my food, i love socialising, the two tend to go hand in hand.. thats why even if i would see slightly better gains if i remained leaner in the off season by eatting alot cleaner food sources i wouldnt do it to myself. Bodybuilding is a hobby, i just happen to be giving it a push this year as i want to achieve somthing in the junior cats while i still can.

I will compete again but not for a good few years after this years out. After this year il be perfectly be happy being the big,fat,full of water and maccy d's loving fcuker that i am most confortable with being.


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> for the last 4 weeks id re-asses ur approach, be it liking cardio or not....ur gonna come in flat without enough food and wont be as shredded as poss without the cardio.....just my opinion tho x


Going to have to agree to disagree on this one mate, all cardio is in my eyes is one of the many ways to help shift fat, i in no way see it as a necessity.

As long as i know my diet and how my body responds to the differant macros i shouldnt in anyway come in flat.

Bar the occasional zero carb day i have felt full-ish threwout this whole diet.


----------



## EDG301

ScottCP said:


> Going to have to agree to disagree on this one mate, all cardio is in my eyes is one of the many ways to help shift fat, i in no way see it as a necessity.
> 
> As long as i know my diet and how my body responds to the differant macros i shouldnt in anyway come in flat.
> 
> Bar the occasional zero carb day i have felt full-ish threwout this whole diet.


Stubborn F&cker!!! :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

4 weeks out!! 5,8/9 - age 20 - 14.8 stone.

Some very shoddy posing that needs to be worked on but have plently of time to perfect it. Meds have been switched up to faster acting stuff and dairy is being taken slowly out of my diet.


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Stubborn F&cker!!! :lol:


You know it lol!!


----------



## hilly

ou have some good size pal lots of work still do to but im sure you will get there cant wait to see final package.

also am sick as ure twice the size on me lmao


----------



## XJPX

scott u look real gd mate no doubt about tht, but ur stil no way near shreddedddddddddd, to get tht without cardio ur gonna hav to drop ur cals so low....maybe just be prepared to play the next few weeks by ear and if u do start loosing size add in more food and maybe a little cardio  ? .... fingers crossed u wont and u can get there without cardio or loosing muscle....will b a damn easy diet only doing tht much cardio i tell u tht hehe....bastard lol


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> ou have some good size pal lots of work still do to but im sure you will get there cant wait to see final package.
> 
> also am sick as ure twice the size on me lmao


Haha cheers pal, indeed still alot of work to do but hopefully ive timed everything right i so i peak when needed!


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> scott u look real gd mate no doubt about tht, but ur stil no way near shreddedddddddddd, to get tht without cardio ur gonna hav to drop ur cals so low....maybe just be prepared to play the next few weeks by ear and if u do start loosing size add in more food and maybe a little cardio  ? .... fingers crossed u wont and u can get there without cardio or loosing muscle....will b a damn easy diet only doing tht much cardio i tell u tht hehe....bastard lol


Deffinatly no were near shreded yet mate and i also do agree fully with this;

"to get tht without cardio ur gonna hav to drop ur cals so low....maybe just be prepared to play the next few weeks by ear and if u do start loosing size add in more food and maybe a little cardio  ?"

The next 4 weeks are going to be played by ear, envitably i will have to up the cardio some what over the next couple of weeks but i am not going to go ott with it and shoot myself in the foot.

But i do think i am in the relms of coming in on the 18th of april with the condition i want/need deffinatly!


----------



## XJPX

ScottCP said:


> Deffinatly no were near shreded yet mate and i also do agree fully with this;
> 
> "to get tht without cardio ur gonna hav to drop ur cals so low....maybe just be prepared to play the next few weeks by ear and if u do start loosing size add in more food and maybe a little cardio  ?"
> 
> The next 4 weeks are going to be played by ear, envitably i will have to up the cardio some what over the next couple of weeks but i am not going to go ott with it and shoot myself in the foot.
> 
> But i do think i am in the relms of coming in on the 18th of april with the condition i want/need deffinatly!


b good to see how the next few weeks pan out mate, what r ur macros at the moment?


----------



## ScottCP

Currently, P 270g C 170g Fat 70g so around 2400-2500ish most days.


----------



## willsey4

Looking good mate. Keep practising your posing every day. Run through the relaxed poses and the compulsaries every day.

Couple of pointers:

With your side relaxed pose keep your feet together to squash out your legs and lock your arm down to show off your tricep more

With any rear shots put one leg back, put your weight on your rear leg to show your calf more and then twist both legs put slightly to make your legs look wider


----------



## EDG301

Regarding posing- it will be my mission when im back to sort his sh!ite posing out,lol- and we will do it.... its just a case of setting aside a time- (not after training) and going through it all. Im pretty confident with what i was taught, and making little adjustments to certain poses to pronounce certain bodyparts.


----------



## Lois_Lane

You have a **** load to do yet mate lol makes me feel better about where iam 4 weeks out. Lower the carbs and double the cardio you are still close to 10% bf IMO


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> *You have a **** load to do yet mate *lol makes me feel better about where iam 4 weeks out. Lower the carbs and double the cardio you are still close to 10% bf IMO


x2


----------



## merve500

HIA SCOTT

i have been following your journal and you have come along way,just thought id give you my thoughts and say you look really good but as the guys are saying. you are still not shredded as you want to be and your not fused on cardio.you say you will ballon up again, what is your reasoning for this you have come from 17.7 stone down to 14.8 is there really any need to baloon??


----------



## EDG301

Will be back this saturday mate for a workout. Get this posing sorted aswell.

Keep it together mate, all the way!!!!


----------



## Littleluke

jw007 said:


> x2


x3

I was fortunate not to do a lot of cardio when dieting but I have a crazy metabolism.. I also didn't eat a lot and still feel my condition could have been better.

I understand what you mean by "playing by ear" but just listen to guys with experience mate.. Rinse the cardio.. You have decent mass, why diet all this time not to be the best you can be..


----------



## ScottCP

Points dully noted guys, i do want to come in sharp condition ive worked to hard not to. Cardio shall be upped a fair amount over the next 4 weeks.

Still going to be playing it by ear, but i do need that condition so things will have to take a step up.


----------



## ScottCP

merve500 said:


> HIA SCOTT
> 
> i have been following your journal and you have come along way,just thought id give you my thoughts and say you look really good but as the guys are saying. you are still not shredded as you want to be and your not fused on cardio.you say you will ballon up again, what is your reasoning for this you have come from 17.7 stone down to 14.8 is there really any need to baloon??


No need to baloon out no, but i enjoy my 'junk food' and have a huge appetite, so thats the way i do things really.


----------



## hilly

ScottCP said:


> No need to baloon out no, but i enjoy my 'junk food' and have a huge appetite, so thats the way i do things really.


and if you enjoy it then in the off season you should have it IMO as when you diet for 16 weeks and deprive ureself of everything ou cant do it all year or would go crazy.


----------



## westy19

Hello mate,

I have replied to your thread on MT, but figured you might see this first, i am staying down portsmouth sunday night and intend going out for food and a few drinks, so if you wanna meet up we can hit the town for bit.

What were you planning?


----------



## merve500

ScottCP said:


> No need to baloon out no, but i enjoy my 'junk food' and have a huge appetite, so thats the way i do things really.


sorry i miss understood thought u ment you were gona blow up yes totally agree is you wnat it have it and if ur diet is 90 % clean what harm does a few treats here and there do


----------



## ScottCP

merve500 said:


> sorry i miss understood thought u ment you were gona blow up yes totally agree is you wnat it have it and if ur diet is 90 % clean what harm does a few treats here and there do


No you did understand mate, no dout i will blow up again holding alot of water and fat.

I would say in the offseason i have 60-70% clean foods and 30-40% sh1t, i do put on alot of fat this way (cant say it bothers me much) but i also pack on the muscle to.


----------



## ScottCP

westy19 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I have replied to your thread on MT, but figured you might see this first, i am staying down portsmouth sunday night and intend going out for food and a few drinks, so if you wanna meet up we can hit the town for bit.
> 
> What were you planning?


Much of the same mate, am going up there with my girlfriend but she'll no dout want to go out and get some good food and a bit to drink in town so count me in.

See you there on the day anyway, ul reconise me from the juniors cat and the photos ive posted over the years but just to be sure il be wearing my sponsers name on a big red hoodie (performagen).


----------



## XJPX

ScottCP said:


> Points dully noted guys, i do want to come in sharp condition ive worked to hard not to. Cardio shall be upped a fair amount over the next 4 weeks.
> 
> Still going to be playing it by ear, but i do need that condition so things will have to take a step up.


gd to hear mate


----------



## ah24

Not sure if you've stated in here anywhere or not, or if you've even thought about it - but whats the plan if you place top 2 at Pompey? Going for another show after seeing as you're in condition? Taking time to rebound and compete at the British?

Hope all goes well dude...as for cardio, I haven't dieted for a comp yet but if the above guys are *all* suggesting you do more then I'm sure there's something in it! Keep pushing for the last 3.5weeks mate.


----------



## ScottCP

ah24 said:


> Not sure if you've stated in here anywhere or not, or if you've even thought about it - but whats the plan if you place top 2 at Pompey? Going for another show after seeing as you're in condition? Taking time to rebound and compete at the British?
> 
> Hope all goes well dude...as for cardio, I haven't dieted for a comp yet but if the above guys are *all* suggesting you do more then I'm sure there's something in it! Keep pushing for the last 3.5weeks mate.


Taking it one step at a time, but 'if' i do place top two i will more than likely hit a small rebound and come in slightly heavier and dryer for the british. I have a sponser now Performagen that will help me threw it if i make the cut so to speak so would be stupid for me not to do it really.

Going to keep pushing and harder now mate, i do no how my body works but i am slightly behind to get the condition i am looking for on stage so cardio will be upped.


----------



## EDG301

See you saturday mate- what will you be working?


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> See you saturday mate- what will you be working?


Chest mate, and a tiny bit of tris.

2 oclock?


----------



## ScottCP

3weeks out - had a dodgey shot in my leg the other night so left leg is swollen and was unable to tense leg.


----------



## ScottCP

Still behind but am doing all i can these last few weeks to get the best out of my conditioning.


----------



## hilly

chest and arms look like they have leaned out mate good stuff. legs looking good from the side and large from the front but holding water/fat in them it seems and DAM that swelling looks nasty u got some anti biotics for it?

in that rear bicep shot looks like ure back is a lagging bodypart but front relaxed back looks good and wide. maybe a thickness issue that needs working on in off season?

just my observations.


----------



## coldo

Looking good!

On you're right pec, have you had a tear? Or is it a bit of loose skin? Not criticising at all! Just noticed its not the same as the left one.


----------



## EDG301

hilly said:


> in that rear bicep shot looks like ure back is a lagging bodypart but front relaxed back looks good and wide. maybe a thickness issue that needs working on in off season?
> 
> just my observations.


He knows this and yes something to work on during the offseason. However Scott f&cked his back up so is limited to certain exercises, i.e. can't do any unsupported rows or deadlifts


----------



## hilly

EDG301 said:


> He knows this and yes something to work on during the offseason. However Scott f&cked his back up so is limited to certain exercises, i.e. can't do any unsupported rows or deadlifts


interesting, what was the injury


----------



## Lois_Lane

Is there not another show you could do in lets say 8 weeks?

Sure you can get up there but TBH if any one comes in condition they will beat you.

Condition is what wins so even if they look like a steak of p1ss compared to you they probably would beat you.

Sure in 3 weeks you can make some pretty big progress but you will lose some size doing so its your call.


----------



## willsey4

Lois_Lane said:


> Is there not another show you could do in lets say 8 weeks?
> 
> Sure you can get up there but TBH if any one comes in condition they will beat you.
> 
> Condition is what wins so even if they look like a steak of p1ss compared to you they probably would beat you.
> 
> Sure in 3 weeks you can make some pretty big progress but you will lose some size doing so its your call.


Ukbff south east may 16th at Hayes, Middlesex

if in doubt it's good to know you have this to give you a little extra time


----------



## XJPX

agree with con, u stil look 6-7 weeks out from a show opposed to 3....


----------



## EDG301

Hilly, its a slipped disc in the lower vertebrae. He explained a few pages back.

Guys, I'm seeing Scott tomorrow and will give him and an honest opinion. I know there's nothing worse than getting up onstage and getting your @rse handed to you, especially when you've put in the work, albeit maybe not enough.

Scott, at the end of the day, its your first competition and hopefully you've learnt a few things.

Keep your head high mate and i'll catch you tomorrow.

D


----------



## XJPX

EDG301 said:


> Hilly, its a slipped disc in the lower vertebrae. He explained a few pages back.
> 
> Guys, I'm seeing Scott tomorrow and will give him and an honest opinion. I know there's nothing worse than getting up onstage and getting your @rse handed to you, especially when you've put in the work, albeit maybe not enough.
> 
> Scott, at the end of the day, its your first competition and hopefully you've learnt a few things.
> 
> Keep your head high mate and i'll catch you tomorrow.
> 
> D


gdgd, i dnt mean to sound like an ass...but i just wanna help...too often on this board we all kiss each others asses but i want scott to do well and telling him he looks spot on wud b a lie......wen i compete i want the same honest feedback aswell....if im behind then i need to kno cos its sumtimes hard to see urself


----------



## EDG301

I know exactly what you mean J and completely agree. I said the same thing to Scott when i was prepping. I hate being bull****ted and so does he.

We'll assess tomorrow and make some decisions.


----------



## ScottCP

Right guys, am going to be doing this show as planned, ive got a plan put in place for the next 16 day were i aim to loose as much fat as possible even if it meens loosing some muscle with it.

Pictures tell only half the story (i looke better in person_, i am not in bad nick junior bodybuilder speaking, 16 days of extreme cutting should see me ready for the stage.


----------



## EDG301

I must admit, you did look a lot better in person 2-3 weeks ago than you do in those pictures you put up. You seem to be holding a lot more water in those pictures. Any thoughts on why?


----------



## ScottCP

Bring your cam down tomorrow mate, i think it just might be the setting i have on the cam smoothing everything over. Anyhow u can give me an honest virdict tomorrow.

Im busy from 5.30 onwards bud, you ok getting to mine for around 2.30 - training shoulders/traps?


----------



## EDG301

Yep, thats fine mate.

Hahaha, will do. I'll even photoshop it for you, pmsl  :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

Question; do i need to buy a ticket for myself for the portsmouth show.. or do i take it all competitors get in free?


----------



## Lois_Lane

ScottCP said:


> Question; do i need to buy a ticket for myself for the portsmouth show.. or do i take it all competitors get in free?


You will find the hefty entry fee you have to pay covers it:whistling:

Competing in shows is damn expensive:cursing:

Whatever you do good luck mate you have a very solid and pretty complete looking physique especially for a junior:thumbup1:


----------



## ScottCP

Lois_Lane said:


> You will find the hefty entry fee you have to pay covers it:whistling:
> 
> Competing in shows is damn expensive:cursing:
> 
> Whatever you do good luck mate you have a very solid and pretty complete looking physique especially for a junior:thumbup1:


Thats what i ashumed lol!

And thank you mate, has been a learning curve regardless, i will be doing the 18th april show as planned but might do a show a month or so after and continue cutting if mentally i can hack another month or so of it all.


----------



## XJPX

ScottCP said:


> Thats what i ashumed lol!
> 
> And thank you mate, has been a learning curve regardless, i will be doing the 18th april show as planned but might do a show a month or so after and continue cutting if mentally i can hack another month or so of it all.


u dnt need a tiket pal.....gd luck for these next few weeks, reali feckin go for it on the cardio and lower carb front and url b plzed u did


----------



## wannabehuge89

keep at it mate, you've come a long way be a shame to feck it now!


----------



## EDG301

Workout tomorrow mate? 5.30 would be good as finish work at 3.30. x


----------



## ScottCP

14.5 stone taken with a better camera!


----------



## Lois_Lane

Ah with that conditioning you will look like you are at the right event which is already a big milestone keep it up.


----------



## ScottCP

Lois_Lane said:


> Ah with that conditioning you will look like you are at the right event which is already a big milestone keep it up.


The photos were only taken a day apart, think it was to do with the setting i had on the cam grr!


----------



## Lois_Lane

ScottCP said:


> The photos were only taken a day apart, think it was to do with the setting i had on the cam grr!


Don't get me wrong i will be perfectly honest you condition is no where near what it needs to be to win against guys who are also conditioned but you wont be that guy that every one whispers "wtf is he doing up there did he forget to diet". Plus you have some decent size, i think you should look pretty good if you stay strong with it:thumbup1:


----------



## ScottCP

Lois_Lane said:


> Don't get me wrong i will be perfectly honest you condition is no where near what it needs to be to win against guys who are also conditioned but you wont be that guy that every one whispers "wtf is he doing up there did he forget to diet". Plus you have some decent size, i think you should look pretty good if you stay strong with it:thumbup1:


Thanks mate, its balls to the walls for the final push now so il see what i can achieve/improve over the next 2 1/2 weeks.

Mind fcuking your contest prep over yet, or you finding it easier this time round?


----------



## EDG301

So, is it starting to get a little harder mate?? lol - taking a break to lie down caz u feel a little sick, hahaha..... man up you PU$$Y!!!!

How was the cardio? pmsl.... it was good thinking whilst i was chilling back at home you were grinding away on the stepper,haha.

Keep at it Scott, you are coming through - just keep focused for this final stretch..... it really is not long until you can stuff your face full of as many double XL cheeseburgers as you like.

No regrets mate! :rockon:

Oh, and sort your bloody posing routine out!


----------



## hilly

looking better in the pics altho as con said still alot of work to do. cnt see much of obliques etc coming thru but that may be the picture angle. have you started any AI's to help with water??

one thing tho ure chest looks much better in these pics


----------



## EDG301

Have a shave aswell!


----------



## XJPX

pics look gd, id say u have another stone to loose tho if u wanted to cum in shredded


----------



## Lois_Lane

ScottCP said:


> Thanks mate, its balls to the walls for the final push now so il see what i can achieve/improve over the next 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> Mind fcuking your contest prep over yet, or you finding it easier this time round?


Oh i am fine mate, have a few down periods on some days when i am tired.

Been there and done it once before so now i know what to expect.

Plus i just looked at pics from today compared to the night prior my last show.

I am 12lb heavier and a lot leaner so i am very happy:beer:


----------



## Littleluke

Much better in those pics but I have to agree with the above comments. You have a lot to come off if you want to be shredded. I think if you came in peeled you'd be tough competition as you have a lot of mass.. Although your back is quite weak which I appreciate is down to restricted movements..


----------



## ScottCP

Been very very tierd last 2 weeks, had to do a few extream things but condition has come in alot and although im flat as a pancake the shape is there.

5 more days of depeleting then i shall smash in the carbs and fill out.. bring on next sunday.

Lads.. guys that have supported and helped me threw this prep that are going to be at the show please make sure we get a chance to chat/have some food.


----------



## hilly

good luck mate not long left now.


----------



## EDG301

Im back from tour mate. May pass by your place on the way back home if your about. Prob be around 6-7ish. Give me a bell if you are. Otherwise ill catch u tomorrow. x


----------



## westy19

Not long now mate, only a week and we will be doing it.

If you want PM me your number on MT and we can make sure we meet up after for food and a beer.


----------



## Littleluke

This is the best part of the prep mate! The final week! Enjoy it.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Littleluke said:


> This is the best part of the prep mate! The final week! Enjoy it.


Did you get dropped on the head as a baby or did i just not read that right:cursing:

I say this 5 days out dead on the couch at 8:45AM!!!!

P.S. i gave you a rep with a nice comment so take my post as a joke not an insult ;-)

Good luck Scott at the end of the day you are a winner just by stepping on stage in a condition that resembles a proper bb.

I give no respect to guys who get up there with no abbs visible lol.


----------



## EDG301

Saw Scott today for a depletion workout and he looks like he's pulled out all the stops the past week. He's come in a lot and i'm surprised he has managed to do so in such a short space of time..... dare i say, he actually looks contest ready or there abouts.

Veins are visible in legs, the only thing that is noticeable is lose skin which will hopefully be minimized when carb loading.

Well done mate, you have actually proved a lot about yourself.

Still, this is a learning curve that can be learnt from for your next competition.

Keep pushing hard mate- all the way!!! x


----------



## XJPX

EDG301 said:


> Saw Scott today for a depletion workout and he looks like he's pulled out all the stops the past week. He's come in a lot and i'm surprised he has managed to do so in such a short space of time..... dare i say, he actually looks contest ready or there abouts.
> 
> Veins are visible in legs, the only thing that is noticeable is lose skin which will hopefully be minimized when carb loading.
> 
> Well done mate, you have actually proved a lot about yourself.
> 
> Still, this is a learning curve that can be learnt from for your next competition.
> 
> Keep pushing hard mate- all the way!!! x


gd to hear mate, wat did u guys do in ur depeltion session?


----------



## Littleluke

Lois_Lane said:


> Did you get dropped on the head as a baby or did i just not read that right:cursing:
> 
> I say this 5 days out dead on the couch at 8:45AM!!!!
> 
> P.S. i gave you a rep with a nice comment so take my post as a joke not an insult ;-)
> 
> Good luck Scott at the end of the day you are a winner just by stepping on stage in a condition that resembles a proper bb.
> 
> I give no respect to guys who get up there with no abbs visible lol.


It feels like so long since I stepped on stage I can't remember  haha!

What I meant was it's a great feeling being in that last week knowing how close the show is and actually looking forward to some food..

I totally agree.. I was shattered aswell! I remember Phil B on these forums (The guy from the absess thread) driving me to see James L at the ministry and I couldn't stay awake... His BMW was damn comfortable though LOL!

And I actually was dropped on my head.. HARD! lol

Good news too Scott! Be good to see the final product! Roll on Sunday aye! :thumbup1:


----------



## ScottCP

westy19 said:


> Not long now mate, only a week and we will be doing it.
> 
> If you want PM me your number on MT and we can make sure we meet up after for food and a beer.


Sent you my number over on mt mate, deffo up for that.


----------



## ScottCP

Lois_Lane said:


> Did you get dropped on the head as a baby or did i just not read that right:cursing:
> 
> I say this 5 days out dead on the couch at 8:45AM!!!!
> 
> P.S. i gave you a rep with a nice comment so take my post as a joke not an insult ;-)
> 
> Good luck Scott at the end of the day you are a winner just by stepping on stage in a condition that resembles a proper bb.
> 
> I give no respect to guys who get up there with no abbs visible lol.


Im atchually wierdly enjoying this last week to behonest! Feel drained as fook but, its nice to know i will have achieved somthing for all my hard graft over the last 6 months.

best of luck with your show Con.


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Saw Scott today for a depletion workout and he looks like he's pulled out all the stops the past week. He's come in a lot and i'm surprised he has managed to do so in such a short space of time..... dare i say, he actually looks contest ready or there abouts.
> 
> Veins are visible in legs, the only thing that is noticeable is lose skin which will hopefully be minimized when carb loading.
> 
> Well done mate, you have actually proved a lot about yourself.
> 
> Still, this is a learning curve that can be learnt from for your next competition.
> 
> Keep pushing hard mate- all the way!!! x


Thanks Dan buddy, must be all that extra cardio ive been doing hey :thumb:

il chuck few of those photos up in a min.


----------



## colt24

Hey buddy, good luck for the show! All the best.

p.s I swear i've seen you around chelmsford night life ;p !


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> gd to hear mate, wat did u guys do in ur depeltion session?


Not a great deal today really fair bit of posing inbetween sets and just a simple chest,tri,ab and tiny bit of calfs.

9 sets of 15 reps for chest

4 sets of 15 reps for tris

3 sets of 20 for abs

2 sets of 25-30 for calfs.

Depleting tues,wed and light pump thurs but lot of its going to be posing really. I am already VERY depleted so ready to fill up tomorrow if i wanted.


----------



## ScottCP

colt24 said:


> Hey buddy, good luck for the show! All the best.
> 
> p.s I swear i've seen you around chelmsford night life ;p !


Thanks mate, only occasionally in chelms mate, but cant say ive been out there since jan time!


----------



## fadel

Good luck with it all matey! Hope it goes well


----------



## pob80

Not long to go dude if you need anything this week bell me


----------



## colt24

ScottCP said:


> Thanks mate, only occasionally in chelms mate, but cant say ive been out there since jan time!


Same for me mate, i'm pretty much down southend or leigh 

anyway good luck!


----------



## ScottCP

pob80 said:


> Not long to go dude if you need anything this week bell me


Cant wait for sunday now bro, make sure you joy me for a beer/food after the show mate.

Il be down hercs at midday Thurs as my last deplete/fine tune posing session. If you can make it down il see you then. Other wise catch you on the day!


----------



## ScottCP

1 week out 13.12 stone, 20 years old, 5,8ft.


----------



## Galtonator

good stuff mate hope you have agreat day sunday


----------



## Big Dawg

WOW! You've come right in over the last few weeks! Could do with another couple of lbs coming off I'd say, but you're looking really good mate. Quads should come through a bit more once you've eased up on them for a few days. Fantastic progress mate, reppage coming your way


----------



## XJPX

nice mate look reali gd...well dun....for the brits i wanna see u cum in twice this condition n url b hard to beat


----------



## ScottCP

AlasTTTair said:


> WOW! You've come right in over the last few weeks! Could do with another couple of lbs coming off I'd say, but you're looking really good mate. Quads should come through a bit more once you've eased up on them for a few days. Fantastic progress mate, reppage coming your way


Cheers mate, admitily every thing over the last 3 weeks has been a bit errm rushed but im 95% were i want to be right now.


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> nice mate look reali gd...well dun....for the brits i wanna see u cum in twice this condition n url b hard to beat


Got to make the brits first :lol: !

Least my condition has come threw hey! See you sunday, il text you my number on facebook, make sure we catch up for a bit.


----------



## EDG301

Does anyone know if theres a good place to meet up for grub after the show.

I havent had a Nando's in a while..... :whistling:


----------



## ScottCP

EDG301 said:


> Does anyone know if theres a good place to meet up for grub after the show.
> 
> I havent had a Nando's in a while..... :whistling:


Fcuk chicken, 8 double cheese burgers, and a large pizza with half a duck in pancakes for me, followed by 6 or so pints. Oh and a load of weed cookies lol.


----------



## EDG301

hahaha, yeah im down with that shizzle. Top that up with some MD & coke and you've got yourself a after party right tha!!!! pmsl :thumb:


----------



## ScottCP

That could be arranged.. although il probly end up in A&E lol!


----------



## EDG301

Thats a sign of a good night out mate.


----------



## hilly

looks like you have worked hard mate and managed to shape up a great deal you should be pleased.


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> looks like you have worked hard mate and managed to shape up a great deal you should be pleased.


Thank you buddy, i am!!


----------



## EDG301

All he needs to do now is pose pose pose. It is f&cking hard up there,especially if you get call outs over and over again. Thats one of the main regrets i have whenever i compete is i didn't practice enough.


----------



## merve500

HIA SCOTT WELL DONE ON RU LAST FEW WEEKS PROGRESS GET OUT THERE AND ENJOY IT MATE.THATS A BIG DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE LAST SET OF PICS


----------



## Ak_88

In close proximity to Guildhall you've got a few fast food places, wetherspoons, pizza hut, subway, then further afield (probably 15-20 mins walk) you've got a few other places like Nando's up in Gunwharf.

Good luck on sunday Scott - i'll be watching online for the evening show.


----------



## EDG301

Nice, cheers Ak. x


----------



## FATBOY

good luck buddy you have come a long way :thumb:


----------



## bbkam

Good luck with the comp mate, shame i cant compete this year, i would have given you a run for ur money lol, ill be there tho to watch you guys compete! I was at uni in portsmouth for 2 years, theres alot of different places to munch after the show! Gunwarf - Nandos, Indian, Subway, Burger King, Mexican etc And in town there is a Kens fried chicken, Pizza Hut etc


----------



## ScottCP

Thanks lads.

As for eatteries i really dont care, anything will taste good after this fcuking diet lol!

Last deplete/pose tomorrow morning then its bring on the carb up from 2pm.


----------



## EDG301

See you at 12.30 mate. Get ready to be puffing out of your @rse through posing!!!! lol


----------



## ScottCP

Im dead on my feet mate, cant sleep for **** though!

All i can think about is sweet sweet carbsss.. mmmmmm


----------



## Littleluke

There are tons of places in Portsmouth to eat mate. I lived 10 minutes from guildhall.

KFC and McDonalds are a couple of mins from guildhall! You could take a short 10min walk to gunwhaf and eat at the ALL YOU CAN EAT chinese buffet called "watermargin"..

I won't be able to check online until Monday now as I'm off to Ayia Napa for 3 nights  . .But I wish you all the best mate and look forward to seeing the pics up here.. You have earnt you place up there now you just have to enjoy it!

All the best mate.


----------



## ScottCP

Littleluke said:


> There are tons of places in Portsmouth to eat mate. I lived 10 minutes from guildhall.
> 
> KFC and McDonalds are a couple of mins from guildhall! You could take a short 10min walk to gunwhaf and eat at the ALL YOU CAN EAT chinese buffet called "watermargin"..
> 
> I won't be able to check online until Monday now as I'm off to Ayia Napa for 3 nights  . .But I wish you all the best mate and look forward to seeing the pics up here.. You have earnt you place up there now you just have to enjoy it!
> 
> All the best mate.


Thank you mate! Enjoy Ayia Napa - make it a messy one! :thumb:


----------



## merve500

ScottCP said:


> Im dead on my feet mate, cant sleep for **** though!
> 
> All i can think about is sweet sweet carbsss.. mmmmmm


mmm mmm mmm and you will have after the show untill you feel sick BOOM!

enjoy


----------



## EDG301

What a state you were today mate- you resembled a complete retard!!! hahaha. which is where you should of been.

Honestly mate, you've pushed it to your fullest these final weeks so congratulations. Keep shoveling in those carbs mate and i'll give you a bell tomorrow to see how things are going.

Well done mate- nows the easy part..... ENJOY!

:rockon:

D


----------



## pob80

1st place out of 4 he got well done dude on to the britain


----------



## Guest

pob80 said:


> 1st place out of 4 he got well done dude on to the britain


 :thumbup1: well done.. be good to see pics coz the webcast aint too clear :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Yeah, webcast is ****ing terrible!

Well done Scott.


----------



## Ak_88

Well done Scott, caught you on the stream a little bit, you look more blacked up than tanned :lol:


----------



## wannabehuge89

Great effort man, clearly you pulled it together! enjoy the rebound


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well done bud, looked in good shape


----------



## Jwhiley1

Congrats on winning today mate looked great and hope the support helped! See you soon!


----------



## XJPX

yeah scott deserved the win...well dun.....


----------



## hilly

congrats,


----------



## willsey4

Well done mate. Catch you up Hercules soon


----------



## FATBOY

nice one buddy well done


----------



## Rachel-P

well done  x


----------



## Guest

Awsome well done fella.. :thumb:


----------



## wannabehuge89

Anyone know where to find pics of the show? google isn't much help lol


----------



## AWG

well done Scott, can't wait to see the onstage pictures

you gonna be competing in the Brits then? I'll defintly be coming to watch it this year seeing as I live in Notts City Center


----------



## westy19

well done fella, good to meet you too


----------



## -Jack-

good luck i will be watching,

i've never seen some one diet so well there face slimmed down!


----------



## EDG301

Well...... what a result mate. First show and placed 1st against a respectful line up!! Well done mate, you done yourself and everyone else proud. I don't know about you but I'm still recovering from the celebrating, haha

Congratulations again bro :beer:


----------



## alan87

yea good stuff mate..good luck for the brits too if your going for it...


----------



## RACK

Well done Scott!!!


----------



## 54und3r5

well done but :]


----------



## Jacko89

Well done mate you really pulled it round in the last few weeks of your prep.

The whole day was a great laugh and it was great meeting you. Hope you enjoyed your night out mate you was so excited to go and get ****ed lol.

Good work buddy


----------



## Jacko89

Oh yeh btw....Louis is doing the SE London show in 3 weeks, please do it and beat him again lol!!


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Well done mate you really pulled it round in the last few weeks of your prep.
> 
> The whole day was a great laugh and it was great meeting you. Hope you enjoyed your night out mate you was so excited to go and get ****ed lol.
> 
> Good work buddy


Thanks mate, you looked sharp also, i though it was\should have been a me you 1 and 2 but there you go.

Hope you loved the whole day as much as i did was deffinatly and experiance!

Lol at louis doing the SE, if he can pull his condition in and shave a good stone off in that time he could do very well he has the width to him.


----------



## ScottCP

Photos taken by Amy Hickey:


----------



## ares1

Jacko89 said:


> Oh yeh btw....Louis is doing the SE London show in 3 weeks, please do it and beat him again lol!!


FPMSL!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScottCP

AWG said:


> well done Scott, can't wait to see the onstage pictures
> 
> you gonna be competing in the Brits then? I'll defintly be coming to watch it this year seeing as I live in Notts City Center


Taking a month off any form of diet (will still be training) then start of june end of may shall make a decision on the brits or not.

I have the ability/physique to crack top 5 at the british if my physique is dialed in but i dont think i have what it takes to be no. 1 so not sure wether it would be worth it.

Lots of other aspects other than bodybuilding in my life this year so need to have a real think.


----------



## Jacko89

I loved the day loads i was just buzzing the whole time it was defaintely an experience and an experience that will be repeated many times 

Well done again buddy


----------



## merve500

what ever ur desision scott well done mate.

1st place...what an achivement awsum


----------



## ScottCP

merve500 said:


> what ever ur desision scott well done mate.
> 
> 1st place...what an achivement awsum


Thank you buddy!


----------



## glen danbury

well done, always nice to start with a win


----------



## Compton

Congrats on your win. Enjoy your time-off


----------



## westy19

ScottCP said:


> I have the ability/physique to crack top 5 at the british if my physique is dialed in but i dont think i have what it takes to be no. 1 so not sure wether it would be worth it.
> 
> Lots of other aspects other than bodybuilding in my life this year so need to have a real think.


On the first point i would beg to differ, you have a alot of mass, and that clearly showed through on the day.

Now if you can dial that in even better for the brits then there is no reason you couldn't win, plus one point i think you could improve is your posing, is wasn't bad, but could be easily improved.

As for other aspects in your life then if they come first then fair play there is plenty more time in your life for bodybuilding.


----------



## Spriggen

Well done on the win mate, thats brilliant. Looked great!


----------



## ScottCP

Thanks guys - looking back at the photos;

A) my tan was too dark and didnt take to my skin well - was patchy.

B) my condition wasnt there had another 7-8lbs to loose in reality.

C) condition went from ok in the morning to fcuking smooth as anything at the night show, (due to being over dyhydrated in the morning i needed to take on a couple L's of water befor the night show)

D) my stomache was all over the place, and carb up will be shorter the next time from 3 days it will be reduced to 2.

E) i will take aas injection shots out from 10 days, i did my last shot 6 days out and it was a bad shot in the delt swelled right up, had to take a load of anti inflams and it smoothed me over a little, also made posing fcuking painful on stage.

Learnt alot from this prep, its been a journey, il consider doing the brits in a months time once ive had some much needed R and R!

Cheers for following and chipping in along the way guys, Scott.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Super work mate fvcking super work!

The internet will always be the harshest critique because just because you may not be in top nick certainly does not mean every one in your class will be. I just learned this my self (won the heavy weights at Europa supershow in the states).

The ONLY piece of advice i give you is don't binge for more than 1-2 days. Since sat night i binged until tuesday night i gained 25lb. Blood pressure increased by a lot and i felt like death. Yesterday i did a keto diet and upped my water and vitamin c and now managed to take about 7 lb of pure water back off over night. Trust me enjoy your food but your body will NOT enjoy it and make you pay dearly in a few days.

Well done again!!!


----------



## ScottCP

Lois_Lane said:


> Super work mate fvcking super work!
> 
> The internet will always be the harshest critique because just because you may not be in top nick certainly does not mean every one in your class will be. I just learned this my self (won the heavy weights at Europa supershow in the states).
> 
> The ONLY piece of advice i give you is don't binge for more than 1-2 days. Since sat night i binged until tuesday night i gained 25lb. Blood pressure increased by a lot and i felt like death. Yesterday i did a keto diet and upped my water and vitamin c and now managed to take about 7 lb of pure water back off over night. Trust me enjoy your food but your body will NOT enjoy it and make you pay dearly in a few days.
> 
> Well done again!!!


Mate thats fantastic!! Havnt been properly online since the weekend didnt realise you took the the heavy weight class thats a big show to mate.

Its true the internet is the harshest or critics this is probly a good thing as it makes us work that little bit harder. We fight our own battles with our mind and body in bodybuild so it is always nice to come in as near as 100% as possible.

Oddly havnt felt like eatting alot since the show, put on about 11lbs of water/cr'p in the last couple days but thats about it. Sounds to me like the water is coming back off you so just watch that blood pressure of yours mate!


----------



## hilly

agree with everything you said mate. You pulled out all the stops the last few weeks and made up a hell of alot of ground.

I think next time i would try and come in early instead of the mad dash last couple of weeks altho i appreciate this is easier said than done. Your stomach looked a little bloated in the pics do you think this is due to water retention or the bad carb up?

congrats again


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> agree with everything you said mate. You pulled out all the stops the last few weeks and made up a hell of alot of ground.
> 
> I think next time i would try and come in early instead of the mad dash last couple of weeks altho i appreciate this is easier said than done. Your stomach looked a little bloated in the pics do you think this is due to water retention or the bad carb up?
> 
> congrats again


I just didnt realise (like many) how much fat i had to come off i lost 3lb s a week pritty much every week since the start of November till the very last week of diet. Pluss i should have done some cardio probly but there we go, i won it at the end of the day.

The pictures are from the evening show, i fcuked myself over for this as was so dyhdrated after pre judging i took on too much water 2-3L befor the evening show. Stomache was cramping badly and i just felt like ****e compared to how i looked and felt in the morning.

I didnt run a diuretic this time round next time i will.


----------



## hilly

do you not think if you come in lean enough and start early u may not need a diuretic. im hoping not to need one this time.

Yeh i didnt think id have this much to come off either. james l said when you think ure in shape you have another 7lb to come off lol and that seems very good advice to me lol


----------



## EDG301

hilly said:


> james l said when you think ure in shape you have another 7lb to come off lol and that seems very good advice to me lol


So so true!


----------



## XJPX

ScottCP said:


> Thanks guys - looking back at the photos;
> 
> A) my tan was too dark and didnt take to my skin well - was patchy.
> 
> what tan did u use? how many coats, how long between coats?
> 
> B) my condition wasnt there had another *7-8lb*s to loose in reality.
> 
> i think ye tht easily, probs more 12 pounds to be in a condition that realy looks like uv worked hard
> 
> C) condition went from ok in the morning to fcuking smooth as anything at the night show, (due to being over dyhydrated in the morning i needed to take on a *couple L's of water befor the night show)*
> 
> what?? y a cuple of litres haha....ur gonna feel **** n dehdrated, u jus gotta suck it up mate, at most 100mls of water to fill u out a bit more but litres...thts just crazy......Paul laughed at me at the brits wen i told him i was super dehydrated and cud i have a drink lol.....
> 
> D) my stomache was all over the place, and carb up will be shorter the next time from 3 days it will be reduced to 2.
> 
> E) i will take aas injection shots out from 10 days, i did my last shot 6 days out and it was a bad shot in the delt swelled right up, had to take a load of anti inflams and it smoothed me over a little, also made posing fcuking painful on stage.
> 
> what gear was u using?
> 
> Learnt alot from this prep, its been a journey, il consider doing the brits in a months time once ive had some much needed R and R!
> 
> Cheers for following and chipping in along the way guys, Scott.


----------



## XJPX

EDG301 said:


> So so true!


defo agree with this aswell...i had striated hams, glutes and lower back at brits and still think i cud of cum in 7pounds tighter


----------



## EDG301

Scotts in Egypt atm so doubt he'll be checking up on here for a week or so

A) Scott used 5 coats of Jan Tana over all. I think 3 coats Saturday, then 2 coats Sunday. One before prejudging then another light coat to cover any patchy areas.

I'm going to love saying this, but I TOLD YOU SO  , haha. In future stick with 3 coats dude. When applying the glaze it makes the tan look darker and also smooth's out the tan so no need to keep on going over until its 'just right' so to speak.

B) Yep, true. Scott did work hard but obviously underestimated how long it takes to get into competition condition. Maybe lighten up on the cheat meals mate..... :lol: However, not bad for a 1st attempt and from the high end of 19stone fat c$nt to 8-9% bodyfat is pretty good going.

C) Scott was suffering from abdominal cramps through maybe stopping his water to early or not taking in 'some' water up to the show. Sips here and there when 'needed' is imo ok and will not make much difference. Im pretty sure Scott wouldn't of been able to get onstage if he didn't take some water in before the show. I agree, diuretics will not be needed if you are contest ready... no need and theres a good chance it will back fire and you'll end up looking smooth.


----------



## hilly

he did his best and got up there and won. he has learnt alot im sure and will improve on this outing no doubt. all we can do is learn and improve


----------



## EDG301

Exactly. He set out what he wanted to achieve and achieved it. Theres no point killing yourself for a qualifier.... save it for the finals!!! lol (joke!!!)

I think it will be a good idea to enter the finals if you can Scott so as to put everything you've learnt into practice instead of forgetting it & going through the same thing in 2-3 years when you next compete if you don't enter the British.

But again, its all about how your feeling and personal priorities.


----------



## willsey4

EDG301 said:


> Exactly. He set out what he wanted to achieve and achieved it. Theres no point killing yourself for a qualifier.... save it for the finals!!! lol (joke!!!)
> 
> I think it will be a good idea to enter the finals if you can Scott so as to put everything you've learnt into practice instead of forgetting it & going through the same thing in 2-3 years when you next compete if you don't enter the British.
> 
> But again, its all about how your feeling and personal priorities.


Does he have to do the finals this year or can the invite be deffered for a year?

Age depending etc?


----------



## EDG301

Nope, Scott will be 21 in May so will have to do it this year if he decides.


----------



## merve500

any news on the finals if he is planning on doing them?shame nott o do them relly but getting show ready is hard work and alot of commitment.


----------



## ste08

Just read this from start to finish, fckin great work mate, you've come a long way!


----------

